# iPad Pro 12” : Qu'en pensez-vous ?



## Jura39 (10 Septembre 2015)

J'ouvre ce topic afin de connaitre votre avis sur ce nouvel iPad Pro


----------



## Franz59 (10 Septembre 2015)

Rien, désolé
Je n'ai jamais adhéré au concept de tablette,mais ça reste un avis très perso.


----------



## woulf (10 Septembre 2015)

Quand pensez-vous ? En général, le matin 
Blague à part: on l'attendait, on l'a eu. On se doutait qu'il serait cher et à vue de nez, il se colle plus ou moins à un tarif de surface pro 3, en tous cas, le clavier est aussi cher. Pour le stylet, bah, il est inclus avec la surface pro 3 et là on se rajoute un 99$.

Si, sur un ipad "normal", je peux envisager de faire avec les contraintes liées à iOS par rapport à celles de Mac OS. Et encore, même avec Dropbox, onedrive et tout le reste, bosser des sur des documents Word, Excel, etc, n'est pas aussi "naturel" que sur MacOS, sur un iPad pro, ça me gêne déjà beaucoup plus. Un ipad pro avec MacOS dedans, j'achète tout de suite (sous réserve de la qualité du clavier dont je me sers énormément) !
C'est sans doute lié à mon utilisation, dans laquelle je manipule pas mal de documents, images, ou fichiers Scrivener, ainsi que des manipulations sous Wordpress, justement de ces fichiers. Ne serait-ce que recadrer une image, la redimensionner, je fais ça en 2 secondes avec Aperçu, plus les habitudes souris/trackpad et rangement dans le finder. Imaginer d'utiliser l'interface WP sous Safari sur ipad, cliquer des options avec les doigts ou le stylet, bof.
En dehors du fait que Scrivener joue depuis plusieurs années l'arlésienne sur iOS, je ne visualise pas une utilisation d'un ipad pro sans beaucoup de contraintes liées à ce que je fais actuellement très facilement avec mon "vieux" MBA 2014.

Bref, si j'avais besoin d'une tablette de cette taille, je considérerais sérieusement une surface pro 3, sur laquelle j'ai installé Scrivener en deux coups de cuiller à pot en magasin, même si j'ai mes habitudes sous MacOS. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que je garde mon baril de MBA - qui, du reste, convient très bien à ce que j'en fais.

Il y a sûrement plein d'autres utilisations qui tireront parti d'un tel engin, mais en ce qui me concerne, je pense passer mon tour - sans même parler du fait que c'est pas au budget


----------



## lineakd (10 Septembre 2015)

@Jura39, je vais attendre la deuxième génération mais j'irais en magasin pour l'essayer, en sachant qu'il ne remplacera pas mon air 2. Pourtant je l'attendais depuis fort longtemps.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi que les tablettes non pas les même composants que l'iPhone 6s surtout à ce tarif.
Comme @woulf, je crois bien que la surface 4 ne va faire qu'une bouchée de cette pauvre tablette. 
Mais l'iPad mini 4 n'a eu qu'une simple mise à niveau pour rattraper le retard sur l'iPad air 2 qui a déjà un an. 
Je ne crois pas que Apple fasse suffisamment pour que l'iPad soit la tablette de référence. Dommage, j'adore utiliser mes appareils sous iOS.


----------



## daffyb (10 Septembre 2015)

Je dois changer mon iMac, et l'idée d'un iPad Pro m'est passé par la tête.
Et c'est non. Les mêmes arguments que @woulf .
Je fais comment pour développer un site web ? Pas de filesystem etc. dommage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2015)

J'en pense que l'écran est trop grand pour une tablette, les 9,7 pouces de mon iPad Air 2 me suffisent amplement.

J'en pense qu'avec son support-clavier et son stylet il ressemble furieusement à la Surface de Microsoft.

J'en pense enfin que je n'adhère pas au concept des hybrides tablette-ordinateur initié par Microsoft (à qui je reconnais néanmoins le mérite d'avoir sorti un produit qui sortait du lot, toutes les tablettes finissant par se ressembler) et que même, une tablette avec un clavier physique et un stylet est une hérésie (pour moi les tablettes sont faites pour se passer de ces accessoires).

Je ne serai pas donc plus intéressé par l'iPad Pro que par la Surface de Microsoft ou tout autre produit du même type qui pourrait sortir à l'avenir.


----------



## lineakd (10 Septembre 2015)

@daffyb, que manque-t-il aux apps qui permettent de coder sur iOS pour créer ou développer un site web?


----------



## Cédric74 (10 Septembre 2015)

On fait comment pour le montage vidéo ? On peut importer des vidéos depuis une caméra sur l'Ipad pro ? On peut connecter un disque externe pour les sauvegarder ? Si "pro" ça veut juste dire plus grand et plus rapide mais toujours un Ipad, je ne vois pas comment ça peut remplacer un ordinateur.


----------



## orangemeca (10 Septembre 2015)

Hello
Deux choses
Je ne sais pas si je peux brancher mon Hasselblad dessus pour faire du mode connecté
Je ne sais pas si le combo tablette + stylet est compatible Photoshop, et si de fait je peux considerer cette achat pour ces deux usages, et m"eviter d'acheter une Wacom
Si quelqu'un sait me répondre, you"ll welcome


----------



## sap54 (11 Septembre 2015)

Cet iPad Pro a quand même du potentiel pour certains usages..


----------



## XTwipz (11 Septembre 2015)

J'ai vu pas mal de débats sur cet iPad Pro. Faut pas oublier qu'il est sans doute visé à un public qui en aura une utilité particulière je pense, notamment avec le multitasking amélioré et le stylet. Pour moi, c'est pas un utilisateur lambda qui va réellement pouvoir utiliser le potentiel de cet iPad. 

Personnellement, je trouve l'appareil de belle facture (Apple ) qui possède des capacités certaines (l'écran parait magnifique déjà) mais je n'en aurai pas l'utilité. Pour un surf simple à la maison, un iPad Air suffit largement. 

Bon et puis, le débat du stylet. Steve Jobs était farouchement opposé à ce système (connaissant l'histoire, ça a du faire des crises de nerf dans les locaux d'Apple) mais honnêtement, pour 99$ de plus, j'espère qu'il en vaut la peine.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Septembre 2015)

Mine de rien, bien que je n'ai pas l'usage d'un tel appareil, ça m'a tout l'air d'être une belle bête, avec un cible toute désignée : "PRO".

Bien je ne doute pas que la clientèle PRO soit au rendez-vous, je ne doute pas davantage que les "fous furieux" de tout ce qu'Apple fait dans le sens de "la plus grosse" trouverons bien le moyen de l'acheter, quitte à vendre leur Watch pour ça


----------



## lineakd (11 Septembre 2015)

@iluro_64, en quoi, elle fait plus "pro" (à part le nom) que l'ipad air 2?


----------



## Alias (11 Septembre 2015)

Le aPencil ! [emoji7]


----------



## Ealdu (11 Septembre 2015)

Si le stylet tient ses promesses, et on peut faire confiance à Apple pour cela, cette tablette devrait être génial pour le dessin et la prise de note.
C'est grâce à ses accessoires qu'elle trouve toute sa valeur et son intérêt.

Aujourd'hui seule Samsung et sa galaxy note peut prétendre à cela.

Elle ne remplacera probablement pas un tablette graphique auprès des professionnels, mais pour le plaisir de dessiner elle devrait êtres un must. Surtout avec le choix des logiciels de dessin de l'appstore.

Personnellement je suis ravie, et je souhaite l'acquérir avec l'Apple pencil.


----------



## Alias (11 Septembre 2015)

Vivement que l'iPad Air soit compatible avec le aPencil !


----------



## robertodino (11 Septembre 2015)

Et dire que je voulais vendre mon MBA 11 et mon iPad Air 2 pour passer sur cette tablette Pro (enseignant en EDART oblige 

Je ne la sens pas très pratique cette tablette. Ok pour le dessin, mais après pour travailler dessus? Dans Pages ou Word avec le clavier on fait comment? On doit faire un Tap sur l'écran et utiliser le clavier pour l'écriture?

Si déjà ils veulent faire un pencil, qu'il fassent au moins un mini TrackPad!!!

Nom de Dieu de B..... d...... M......!


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Septembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @iluro_64, en quoi, elle fait plus "pro" (à part le nom) que l'ipad air 2?


Les réponses fusent ! 
Dans le désordre : le prix, la puissance, les possibilités qui feront oublier le terme "liseuse", et les applications qui feront de l'iPad Pro une alternative crédible à un MBA. Cette machine n'est que la première d'une suite à venir. iOS lui-même évoluera pour que la tablette même "Pro" deviennent un MBA sans devenir OS X. Il faut aussi ne pas oublier qu'il y a déjà de nombreuses applications pour lesquelles l'iPad n'est déjà plus une liseuse, mais une sorte de terminal intelligent.

Je n'oblige personne à adhérer à ma vision de l'évolution de ce produit


----------



## robertodino (11 Septembre 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Les réponses fusent !
> Dans le désordre : le prix, la puissance, les possibilités qui feront oublier le terme "liseuse", et les applications qui feront de l'iPad Pro une alternative crédible à un MBA. Cette machine n'est que la première d'une suite à venir. iOS lui-même évoluera pour que la tablette même "Pro" deviennent un MBA sans devenir OS X.



Tu as raison d'un côté mais de l'autre ce n'est pas vraiment ce que j'attendais de la part d'Apple pour un iPad Pro. Je peux faire pareil et pour moins cher avec mon Air 2 en lui ajoutant un clavier et un Pencil Wacom par exemple. J'aurais voulu un remplacement pour le MBA et l'Air. Je ne pense pas que le Pro me donnerait cette satisfaction.


----------



## lineakd (11 Septembre 2015)

@Ealdu, crois tu que ce stylet soit compatible avec les autres ipads?
@iluro_64, la fonction liseuse est une des multiples utilisations de l'ipad depuis la première génération.
Oui, ios doit encore s'améliorer mais ça viendra avec le temps. 
Cette tablette avec les composants du 6s, ios 9 et la possibilité de créer un réseau ad hoc remplacerait n'importe quel appareil sous os x.
@robertodino, il y a une fonction qui est apparu sur ios 9 qui ressemble à un trackpad (je n'ai pas testé).


----------



## robertodino (11 Septembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Ealdu, crois tu que ce stylet soit compatible avec les autres ipads?
> 
> @robertodino, il y a une fonction qui est apparu sur ios 9 qui ressemble à un trackpad (je n'ai pas testé).



Non, ce ne sera compatible QUE avec l'iPad Pro. Dommage tout de même, mais bon...

Je n'ai pas vu de fonction trackpad dans iOS 9, et même s’il y en avait une, elle sera toujours sur l'écran, donc non ergonomique.

Après je ne sais pas, mais ils auraient pu intégrer l'iPhone au clavier (un clavier pour le Pro avec un logement pensé pour y mettre un iPhone par exemple afin de l'utiliser comme trackpad avec des options en plus grâce à l'écran). Ce n’est pas les idées qui manquent tout de même. "Pour moi", Apple vient tout juste de rater une case Pro avec cet iPad. Ils auraient dû nommer ça l’"Art'Pad" mais pas iPad Pro, trop de fonctions bridées, mauvaise ergonomie entre Tap sur l'écran et écriture sur le clavier, manque de ports connectique, manque d'imagination (les bords de l'iPad auraient pu servir de palette à peinture par exemple).

Ils n’osent pas assez avec ce modèle redondant dans une gamme déjà bien redondante...


----------



## Ealdu (11 Septembre 2015)

@lineakd, pas pour l'instant. Apple fera peut-être un iPad 10" compatible avec l'Apple pencil plus tard, si ce stylet rencontre un succès fou.
Mais au vu des réactions, je doute.

Et quand on voit que Samsung ne sort pas son note 5 chez nous par manque d'intérêt pour l'usage du stylet......


----------



## Alias (14 Septembre 2015)

J'ai imprimé une image de l'iPad Pro aux dimensions réelles de l'engin : ça semble gigantesque !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2015)

Le concept est fantastique mais on fait quoi avec ?
on lit comment une cle USB ? une carte SD ?  on peut travailler comment ?  on peut y brancher un second écran ?  ... non
on imprime comment ?
le handicap c'est avant tout  iOS

pour de l'amusement et des croquis c'est sans doute tres bien
et le stylet meme pas compatible avec les nouveaux iPhones

je peux shooter avec un boitier connecte depuis l'ipad pro ? encore non, et là j'aurais un reel besoin

elle n'est pas pro du tout elle est juste grande  et trop chere pour faire mumuse


----------



## lineakd (14 Septembre 2015)

@robertodino, j'ai aucun problème d'ergonomie sur l'ipad. J'utilise le clavier de tablette et je préfère me servir de mes doigts sur l'écran que de me servir d'un clavier externe et d'une souris. 
L'histoire des ports, je l'entend et je la lis depuis 5 ans. Je me suis adapté en ajoutant des périphériques ou j'utilise le cloud. 
@Ealdu, est-ce du au rafraîchissement qui est de 240 hz de l'ipad pro alors que celui de l'air 2 est de 120 hz?
@Alias, oui, c'est une belle taille et il irait bien sur mon bureau mais je vais attendre la 2 ème génération.


----------



## lineakd (14 Septembre 2015)

@dragao13, leef ibridge...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2015)

j'espere qu'ils sortiront un ipad air 3 cette annee  pour faire mumuse ça ira tres bien


----------



## lineakd (14 Septembre 2015)

@dragao13, il existe quelques apps "finder" dans l'app store sur ios (ex. goodreader, filebrowser, documents readdle, etc...).
Le bridge était pour toi pour les clés usb de tes clients, il existe de périphériques comme iusbport 2.
Imprimer... C'est quelque chose que je ne fais plus ou si rarement que je n'ai pas trop chercher.


----------



## lineakd (14 Septembre 2015)

@dragao13, au moins, tu as essayé et tu as trouvé ton appareil qui te convient.
Peux tu m'expliquer cette histoire d'imprimer en usb chez un client ou en réunion?


----------



## lineakd (14 Septembre 2015)

@dragao13, je comprends, merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Septembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Parfois lors de réunion avec des décisionnaires dans l'immobilier, il est nécessaire que je branche mon MB Air sur leur imprimante pour sortir des plans sur papier qui seront gardés par eux pour les baux finaux.
> 
> C'est un exemple parmi tant d'autres.
> 
> Avec un iPad, t'es bloqué.


La plupart des imprimants vendues aujourd'hui sont AirPlay... Tu as aussi la solution de leur envoyer le fichier par email pour qu'il l'imprime avec un de leur PC....

Le papier de toute façon, c'est dépassé... Je préfère stocker en numérique...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Septembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ouais, va expliquer ça aux notaires !
> 
> Non mais tu vois la situation, messieurs, je ne fais rien comme personne parce que je kiffe mon iPad donc je vous envoie le fichier par mail et on se refait une réunion ultérieure pour regarder les plans hein !
> Faut être dans le contexte pour comprendre.
> ...


Et bien les voleurs (agents immobiliers pardon) ne sont certainement pas la cible de ces appareils...

Ps: le notaire chez qui j'ai vendu mon ancien appartement était ultra équipé Apple / AirPlay... Comme quoi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2015)

À l'heure actuelle, les tablettes sont plus complémentaires des ordinateurs qu'à même de les remplacer.

Cependant on peut travailler avec (on trouve bien la suite Office de Microsoft pour iPad), imprimer,... Il faut cependant accepter de faire quelques concessions à la modernité (par exemple en mettant ses fichiers dans le Cloud plutôt que sur une clé USB), et ne pas essayer de tout faire comme sur les ordinateurs. Sinon, la déception est garantie.

Par conséquent, on a largement dépassé le stade de la liseuse grand format.

On peut dire qu'elles ne correspondent pas (parfaitement) à nos usages (pour telle ou telle raison) mais on ne peut pas dire que c'est nul, inutile et j'en passe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Septembre 2015)

mettre ses fichiers dans le cloud ??  ça marche pour des conneries de 10ko mais pas pour du vrai boulot
c'est exactement comme leur  app Plan,  t'as pas internet t'as plus de carte , heureusement que j'ai installé Sygic   avec des cartes telechargeables
l'iPad c'est l'outil ideal pour ceux qui ont rien à faire , il sera parfait  dans 20 ans mais on vit aujourd'hui
et aujourd'hui  rien ne vaut un portable de 13" pour se deplacer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2015)

Erickb a dit:


> mettre ses fichiers dans le cloud ??  ça marche pour des conneries de 10ko mais pas pour du vrai boulot



C'est quoi du vrai boulot ? Travailler sur des fichiers de plusieurs centaines de Mo ? Un professionnel qui travaille sur des fichiers Word ou Excel de quelques Ko, voire Mo, il fait quoi ? Pas du "vrai boulot" ?



Erickb a dit:


> c'est exactement comme leur  app Plan,  t'as pas internet t'as plus de carte , heureusement que j'ai installé Sygic   avec des cartes telechargeables



Comme tous les systèmes de cartographie actuelle (Google Maps, Mappy,..).

Mais on est à l'heure d'Internet, de la 4G, du partage de connexion. Et sauf à se retrouver dans des endroits ravitaillés par les corbeaux, ce n'est pas un problème. De plus, tu auras le même problème avec un ordinateur.



Erickb a dit:


> l'iPad c'est l'outil ideal pour ceux qui ont rien à faire , il sera parfait  dans 20 ans mais on vit aujourd'hui



Au prix où il est vendu, ça fait un peu cher l'inaction, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Septembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Toujours les mêmes arguments fallacieux pour justifier la qualité de l'ipad ...
> C'est marrant comme Apple arrive à pomper les neurones de leur vaches à lait !
> 
> Putain les mecs te sortent un iPad plus grand avec un stylet et ils l'appellent pro ... mais comme c'est risible !!!



Ne t'inquiètes pas pour mes neurones : ils vont très bien et ne sont pas faits aspirer par Apple.

J'ai un iPad (j'en suis même au 2e). J'ai attendu l'iPad 4 pour en acheter le temps, le temps de déterminer à quels usages il pourrait bien me servir. La motivation première était de pouvoir lire des documents. Mais avec cet iPad je fais plus que lire des documents. J'édite des documents (stockés dans le Cloud pour pouvoir travailler dessus depuis mon iPad et mon iMac), les envoie par mail,... Certes ce n'est que pour mon usage personnel mais jusqu'à un certain point c'est aussi parfaitement utilisable en usage professionnel.

Après, moi le premier il m'arrive d'être confronté à des limitations (dont certaines, il me semble, seront levées avec iOS9). Je conçois donc parfaitement que pour un usage professionnel on puisse être confronté à des limitations plus bloquantes que pour un usage personnel et qui font que pour ces usages-là l'iPad (ou autre tablette) n'est pas adapté.

Mais ce n'est pas pour autant un appareil tout juste bon à lire des documents quand on n'a rien à faire.


----------



## lineakd (15 Septembre 2015)

@Moumou92, le but du forum est de trouver des solutions.
@Erickb, dépend de ton utilisation. Si le laptop te convient alors sers toi en.
Autour de moi, j'ai même des personnes qui se servent uniquement de leur smartphone comme outil de tous les jours.
Il existe de périphériques pour la tablette ou le smartphone pour avoir ces données sur soi et de partager autour de toi en plein désert ou au fin fond du puy de dôme.
@Himeji, +1 mais pourquoi comparer avec un ordi et il est bien mieux de chercher l'outil qui nous convient le mieux.
@dragao13, en plus de l'impression que manquait-il à la tablette de ces agents qui l'ont remplacés?
Pour le mail, je crois que ios 9 va améliorer cela mais je ne l'ai pas testé. Il arrive demain en version stable.
La surface est un ordi tactile. Les logiciels ou le système ne sont pas suffisamment accessible à l'utilisation du tactile.
J'aurais préféré que cet ipad se nomme ipad air plus. Rien de plus que les autres ipads.


----------



## Ealdu (15 Septembre 2015)

@dragao13, j'ai du mal à comprendre ton emportement. 
Si Apple avait décidé de tout supprimer pour ne laisser que cet iPad et aucun autre choix, oui tu pourrais effectivement critiquer l'attitude d'Apple.

Mais ils étendent juste leur gamme et ne t'obligent surtout pas à l'acheter....
C'est une question de vocabulaire seulement iPad pro, plus ou grand iPad, qu'importe...

Qu'il ne te convienne pas, je le comprend. Il conviendra certainement à beaucoup de personnes.

J'ai une galaxy note pro ( encore"pro"!!!!) pour le plaisir du dessin et de l'écriture, et un iPad pour tout le reste. Moi j'attend beaucoup de cet "iPad pro". Je n'ai jamais pensé une seul seconde que le public visé par Apple était uniquement le monde professionnel.


----------



## Ealdu (15 Septembre 2015)

@dragao13, mais à toute personne qui souhaite le confort d'un grand écran et l'usage du stylet!

La note pro ne s'est pas vendu exclusivement en entreprise.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous prenez au premier degré cette en appellation.
"Pro" est utilisé comme "plus"  pour l'iPhone. Une façon de distinguer les modèles. 
L'iPad "normal" est aussi utilisé en entreprise sans avoir à se justifier.


----------



## HalfTeh23 (16 Septembre 2015)

iPad Pro sur iOS... J'aurais trouver ça plus logique de la sortir sous OS X. (Ok, ça aurait demandé un gros travail pour l'intégration d'une interface tactile sous OS X et l'intégration d'un CPU Intel, mais en sachant que la plus part des pro bossent sous OS X, ça leurs auraient permis d'utiliser leur soft, comme Microsoft l'as fait avec la Surface Pro) Et puis c'est pas avec un plus grand écran et un stylet qu'on rend une tablette pro.
Enfin pour ma part, cette Keynote m'as déçu, je pensais qu'elle allais être plus riche que ça, comme les ancienne Keynote. Le seul truc qui m’intéresse vraiment est le renouvellement de l'Apple TV.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2015)

idem , ios c'est un truc d'iphones


----------



## lineakd (17 Septembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:
			
		

> envoyer plusieurs pièces jointes avec mail est une horreur !!!


@dragao13, ce n'est plus le cas sous ios 9.
@Erickb, tant mieux ce sont mes outils de travail.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2015)

Dans ce fil qu'on peut qualifier anti-iPad Pro, il est dommage que les utilisateurs des iPad non Pro en entreprise ne se manifestent pas, pas plus que les utilisateurs dans l'enseignement. Sans doute ne lisent-ils pas les commentaires de ce fil.

Comme je l'ai dit dans un précédent post, je ne suis pas utilisateur de l'iPad. Mon épouse, si, ainsi que mon fils et ma petite fille. Pourtant chacun d'eux à aussi son ordinateur, fixe et/ou portable. Chacun y trouve son usage et son bonheur. Ce n'est pas parce que je ne suis pas utilisateur que je vais descendre en flamme un produit parce qu'il ne correspond pas à mon usage.

Je répète que, au contraire, ce produit ouvre une nouvelle voie. D'accord pour dire qu'iOS est sans aucun doute défaillant par certains manques. Mais cela s'arrangera pour peu que ce nouveau iPad ait quelque succès. Quant à dire que Mac OS est absolument indispensable pour un matériel aussi léger, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Il n'est pas question de descendre l'ipad pour son utilisation.
> 
> Il est question de l'ipad en tant qu'outil professionnel où d'après moi, quand Apple annonce dans sa keynote que le nouveau super appareil est terrible pour travailler alors qu'il a juste été agrandi avec un stylet et un clavier : c'est du grand foutage de gueule !
> 
> ...



C'est tout à fait le genre d'utilisation pour lequel il n'est pas encore destiné … Il n'en a pas encore les moyens …

Quant au "foutage de gueule", n'étant pas utilisateur, je n'aurai pas l'imprudence de me prononcer. Attendons de voir les retours avant de se prononcer.

Prendre au pied de la lettre le discours d'Apple, c'est comme l'hôpital qui se foutrait de la charité si l'on s'amuse à comparer avec les publicités de Samsung et de la nécessité d'avoir un écran incurvé


----------



## lineakd (17 Septembre 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> pas plus que les utilisateurs dans l'enseignement


@iluro_64, ils sont tous sur twitter ou de faire le tri après ludovia... 



dragao13 a dit:


> Imaginez une seconde de gérer des dossiers de centaines de clients avec iOS : l'horreur !


@dragao13, comment fais tu avec les autres systèmes? 
En cherchant un peu, je pense que tu trouveras sinon voir avec d'un dév ios pour la création d'une app.


----------



## lineakd (17 Septembre 2015)

@dragao13, des "finder" sur ios, il en existe quelques uns, goodreader, documents readdle, filebrowser, etc...


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Sur OS X le Finder est parfait donc je me suis passé d'iOS en m'orientant sur le MB Air.
> 
> D'ailleurs dans ma boîte... Il y a eu une vague d'acquisition de tablettes il y a 3 ou 4 ans et depuis tout le monde est revenu sur des MB Air et autres Zenbook pour allier travail et mobilité.


Tu as donc fait un choix parfaitement raisonné , c'est-à-dire que tu as jugé que la tablette, en général, n'était pas faite pour l'usage que tu as, toi en particulier, de l'ordinateur et de l'OS qui te conviennent


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @iluro_64, ils sont tous sur twitter ou de faire le tri après ludovia...
> …



Ben oui ! Ils feraient de venir par ici où il y a des connaisseurs.
140 mots pour dire quoi, en fait ?


----------



## lineakd (17 Septembre 2015)

@iluro_64, c'est illimité maintenant en échange privé. Les 140 caractères, les profs l'utilisent avec enfants pour l'apprentissage de langue. Il y a beaucoup d'échanges, conseils, d'aide entre les twittos de l'éducation nationale et du privé.
Je crois qu'il y a bien plus de connaisseur là-bas qu'ici.
À écouter, le dernier podcast de nipédu (le n°43, je crois bien).


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Septembre 2015)

Oui, je sais que les 140 caractères sont passés à illimité en privé … bref …

Pour être clair, je ne fréquente pas ou plus les réseaux sociaux. J'ai fait l'expérience de fesse de bouc, et il m'a fallu dépenser beaucoup d'énergie pour en sortir. Aujourd'hui, c'est plus facile …

Il est certain que les réseaux sociaux atteignent davantage de monde. Mais il est vrai aussi que le nombre de bêtises y est incommensurable.

Ta remarque m'incite à penser que finalement, la "preuve" utilisateur est finalement très loin loin de ce que peuvent imaginer ceux qui jugent par rapport à leur utilisation de l'informatique. Le point de vue est très différent.

C'est bien pour cela que je pense que l'iPad Pro fera son petit chemin et qu'il ira piétiner sérieusement les platebandes de ce que MS et Surface ne sont pas parvenus à faire, un succès.


----------



## le gritch (19 Septembre 2015)

Dommage l'iPad Pro a une belle taille mais il ne tourne pas sous OSX, et malgré le soit disant coté "Pro" je n'arrive pas vraiment à retrouver mes marques avec les iapp de dessin et de retouches photos .
Et on peut se demander ce  qu'ils vont pouvoir inventer après le pro ? le pro 2 ? le super pro ?
J'ai une préférence pour l'iPad vAchement pLus Pro


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Septembre 2015)

le gritch a dit:


> Dommage l'iPad Pro a une belle taille mais il ne tourne pas sous OSX, et malgré le soit disant coté "Pro" je n'arrive pas vraiment à retrouver mes marques avec les iapp de dessin et de retouches photos .
> Et on peut se demander ce  qu'ils vont pouvoir inventer après le pro ? le pro 2 ? le super pro ?
> J'ai une préférence pour l'iPad vAchement pLus Pro



L'iPad Pro reste une tablette.

Et dès le début, Apple a choisi de faire un OS pour tablettes, adapté aux usages tactiles, et de réserver OS X aux Macs qui eux ne sont pas tactiles.

Alors certes ce choix, que perso j'approuve, impose à l'utilisateur des contraintes, des nécessités d'adaptation (il ne faut pas chercher à faire exactement comme avec son Mac) et des limitations (en partie levées avec iOS 9).

Mais faire tourner l'iPad Pro sous OS X veut dire doter les Mac de capacités tactiles dont on n'aura aucune utilité (ils ne vont pas faire un OS X pour Mac et un pour iPad Pro). Non merci.

Si vous voulez un appareil portable qui tourne sous OS X, prenez un MacBook (Pro).


----------



## le gritch (21 Septembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> L'iPad Pro reste une tablette.
> 
> Et dès le début, Apple a choisi de faire un OS pour tablettes, adapté aux usages tactiles, et de réserver OS X aux Macs qui eux ne sont pas tactiles.
> 
> ...


Vous voulez dire que pour utiliser une tablette Cintiq, Windows ou Photoshop ont du réécrire leur soft pour les doter de capacités tactiles ? Oh mais attendez quand on utilise un écran cintiq avec Mac OS X ça fonctionne très bien alors qu'est-ce que vous racontez là ?
Le tactile ce n'est rien qu'une interface ou un mode de saisie comme une souris ou un trackpad ( tiens mais un trackpad ce ne serai pas tactile par hasard ?) donc la théorie comme quoi il faudrait adapter l'OS ne tiens pas "mon p'tit bonhomme" si vous me permettez cette familiarité toute emprunte de bienveillance et pour évoquer non sans malice toute l'affection que porte Thomas Magnum à son cher Higgins ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2015)

le gritch a dit:


> Vous voulez dire que pour utiliser une tablette Cintiq, Windows ou Photoshop ont du réécrire leur soft pour les doter de capacités tactiles ? Oh mais attendez quand on utilise un écran cintiq avec Mac OS X ça fonctionne très bien alors qu'est-ce que vous racontez là ?
> Le tactile ce n'est rien qu'une interface ou un mode de saisie comme une souris ou un trackpad ( tiens mais un trackpad ce ne serai pas tactile par hasard ?) donc la théorie comme quoi il faudrait adapter l'OS ne tiens pas "mon p'tit bonhomme" si vous me permettez cette familiarité toute emprunte de bienveillance et pour évoquer non sans malice toute l'affection que porte Thomas Magnum à son cher Higgins ^^



On ne parle pas de périphérique de saisie ou de pointage (les trackpad/Magic Trackpad d'Apple ont aussi des capacités tactiles), qui servent pour des fonctions bien particulières et pour lesquels l'adjonction de pilotes suffisent, mais d'une adaptation du système pour un pilotage total au doigt (gérer des fichiers, envoyer des mails,...). Essaie d'imaginer le pilotage au doigt d'OS X tel qu'il est actuellement et on en reparlera.

Ce n'est pas la même chose.

Mais puisqu'on parle de ces périphériques, je trouve que l'usage du tactile qui est fait avec ceux-ci (j'ai moi-même un Magic Trackpad) associés à un OS pour ordinateur non tactile est bien mieux qu'une adaptation sans refonte (on ne fait qu'adapter l'existant) d'un OS pour ordinateur pour des usages tactiles.


----------



## le gritch (21 Septembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> On ne parle pas de périphérique de saisie ou de pointage (les trackpad/Magic Trackpad d'Apple ont aussi des capacités tactiles), qui servent pour des fonctions bien particulières et pour lesquels l'adjonction de pilotes suffisent, mais d'une adaptation du système pour un pilotage total au doigt (gérer des fichiers, envoyer des mails,...). Essaie d'imaginer le pilotage au doigt d'OS X tel qu'il est actuellement et on en reparlera.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la même chose.
> 
> Mais puisqu'on parle de ces périphériques, je trouve que l'usage du tactile qui est fait avec ceux-ci (j'ai moi-même un Magic Trackpad) associés à un OS pour ordinateur non tactile est bien mieux qu'une adaptation sans refonte (on ne fait qu'adapter l'existant) d'un OS pour ordinateur pour des usages tactiles.



bon, on peut utiliser OSX avec un Cintiq qui est tactile on est bien d'accord? Alors si on trouve qu'un ipad avec OSX n'est pas dans ligne droite du partis, je voudrais un MacBook avec un clavier escamotable parce qu'on ne peut pas travailler correctement en dessinant sur un écran avec un clavier attaché à cet écran donc faites moi un MacBook avec un écran tactile  sans clavier et je serai content merci ^^
P.S. et je ne suis pas tout à fait sur de comprendre votre dernière phrase é__è


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2015)

le gritch a dit:


> P.S. et je ne suis pas tout à fait sur de comprendre votre dernière phrase é__è



iOS a été conçu pour des usages 100% tactile.

Au contraire Mac OS X, comme Windows, n'a jamais été conçu pour une utilisation 100% tactile. Mac OS X, comme Windows, a été conçu pour être utilisé avec un clavier et une souris.

Il y a 2 façons d'introduire du tactile dans des OS faits pour être utilisés avec un clavier et une souris :

- doter l'ordinateur d'un écran tactile et bricoler l'OS pour qu'on puisse le piloter au doigt (ce qui a été fait avec les PC à écrans tactiles - et pour avoir testé ces engins là je peux te dire que tu en reviens très vite),
- introduire du tactile par le biais de périphériques (trackpad ou autre) qui permettent d'accomplir certaines tâches, le clavier et la souris restant de mise pour l'usage général.

Perso, je préfère la 2e option (celle choisie par Apple).

Et encore une fois, essaie d'imaginer un pilotage au doigt d'OS X : tu risques de déchanter rapidement.


----------



## Ukualai (21 Septembre 2015)

Tu as oublié la troisième solution : où l'OS s'adapte à ton utilisation clavier + souris ou tactile.

Et puis le passage de la souris au tactile n'est pas si compliqué, c'est surtout une histoire de taille. Les IHM ne sont pas foncièrement différentes entre les deux utilisation, faut juste avoir de la place pour poser son gros doigt...


----------



## Chris K (21 Septembre 2015)

Très bel objet semble-t-il, mais en tant que pro (photo & retouches) je ne vois pas encore comment je peux insérer cet iPad Pro dans un flux de production.
J'ai le sentiment que cet iPad en fait trop ou pas assez. Trop avec son stylet et son clavier laissant envisager une utilisation intensive mais pas assez par manque de logiciel et/ou de connectivité (du moins pour ma part).
Je ne vais donc pas me précipiter pour l'acheter, je vais attendre les premiers retours et voir si la mention "pro" me concerne.


----------



## lauper (21 Septembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> L'iPad Pro reste une tablette.
> 
> Et dès le début, Apple a choisi de faire un OS pour tablettes, adapté aux usages tactiles, et de réserver OS X aux Macs qui eux ne sont pas tactiles.
> 
> ...




Tout à fait d'accord avec ceci. Une tablette reste une tablette même si elle a tendance à prendre la place du bon vieux pc dans bien des cas d'usage ..ensuite concernant les tablettes concurrentes,  le choix de l'iPad (comme l'iPhone) est aussi le choix d'iOS. Pour ma part , j'adhère totalement car adepte de l'écosysteme Apple , simple et efficace , même si objectivement je trouve que la surface pro de MS a aussi de solides arguments.

Pour l'entreprise il y a de nombreux cas d'usage dont les bénéfices proviennent avant tout de la finesse du produit , de son ergonomie (par exemple pour effectuer des relevés ou pointages dans des zones élargies nécessitant une grande mobilité, faire des présentations à la volée..intéressant aussi dans les transports, pour afficher des cartes de navigation (bateau, avion etc..) .. la taille d'écran de ce nouvel iPad présentera un confort indéniable  .. J'attends sa prise en main pour mieux juger.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2015)

une idee de la vrai date de sortie ? novembre mais quand ?
merci


----------



## city1 (22 Septembre 2015)

Erickb a dit:


> une idee de la vrai date de sortie ? novembre mais quand ?
> merci



Entre le 1er et le 30 ^^


----------



## le gritch (23 Septembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> iOS a été conçu pour des usages 100% tactile.
> 
> Au contraire Mac OS X, comme Windows, n'a jamais été conçu pour une utilisation 100% tactile. Mac OS X, comme Windows, a été conçu pour être utilisé avec un clavier et une souris.
> 
> ...



Heuuuuu sérieusement vous n'avez jamais entendu parlé des écrans Wacom Cintiq ? Parce que j'ai bossé pendant 9 mois de prod sur des Cintiq13HD sous Windows et toute la journée on dessinait sur photoshop, répondait à des mails, remplissait des tableaux excel, recherchait de la doc sur le net directement sur l'écran. Il n'y a aucune différence entre utiliser un stylet pour déplacer un curseur ou une souris ou un trackpad! 
Il faut essayer de sortir de l'orthodoxie d'Apple, ils ont choisi de faire des tablettes et téléphones avec un OS dédié au tactile, je l'entends parfaitement, mais maintenant on pourrait passer à l'étape supérieure et avoir un écran tactile avec un ordi intégré et on l'utiliserai comme un laptop mais sans le clavier (qui gène, ou avec si on veut en brancher un) alors bien sur, on va peut être pas faire de la 3D haute déf, ou des rendus de compositing en HD, mais ce qu'on voudrait nous faire faire avec une tablette, dans un canapé, avec des iApp au rabais, on pourrais le faire avec les vraies appli qu'on a l'habitude d'utilisées. 
Alors ne venez pas me dire qu'on va "déchanter rapidement" il n'y a pas de différence entre utiliser un écran Cintiq avec un stylet et utiliser un iPad pro avec un Apple Pencil si ce n'est qu'il faut brancher le Cintiq à un ordi.   
On nous demande notre avis sur le nouvel iPad alors je dis que je regrettes qu'il ne tourne pas sous OSX parce que comme dit Chris K "on a du mal à voir un iPad intégré un flux de production" je rajouterai surtout avec IOS. 
Maintenant on peut me demander pourquoi je dis ça, ou me demander de développer, je ne crois pas que mon avis fasse partie de la grande majorité, je suis bien d'accord, mais au moins ma proposition a l'avantage d'amener plus de liberté, que le choix limité d'avoir un portable si on veux un ordi complet ou une tablette mais on a pas le droit à l'ordi complet.
Merci si vous avez eu le courage d'aller jusque là, bon baiser et à bientôt


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Septembre 2015)

A cette taille la, autant posseder un mac book pro 13 pouces.


----------



## le gritch (23 Septembre 2015)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> A cette taille la, autant posseder un mac book pro 13 pouces.


Vous avez déjà essayer de dessiner avec ça sur le genoux ? Moi c'est ça qui me préoccupe, une tablette c'est idéal pour dessiner mais sans Photoshop ou painter c'est pas ça et un portable on ne peut pas dessiner sur l'écran et il y a un @#%T&@# d'écran qui gêne


----------



## polop35 (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Incontestablement, l'iPad Pro se destine plus à un usage professionnel. Beaucoup d'applications de productivité seront donc optimisées pour cet appareil. 
Ceci étant dit, le possesseur de cet iPad devra-t-il pour autant renoncer à ses autres applis (divertissement, jeux, météo, etc...) qui, pour beaucoup d'entre elles, je pense, risquent de ne pas être optimisées ?
Comment s'affichera une appli dont l'affichage n'a pas été optimisé ?


----------



## le gritch (29 Septembre 2015)

le gritch a dit:


> Vous avez déjà essayer de dessiner avec ça sur le genoux ? Moi c'est ça qui me préoccupe, une tablette c'est idéal pour dessiner mais sans Photoshop ou painter c'est pas ça et un portable on ne peut pas dessiner sur l'écran et il y a un @#%T&@# d'écran qui gêne



je voulais bien sur écrire: il y a un @#%T&@# de clavier qui gêne

désolé, une réponse écrite trop vite sans me relire


----------



## skystef (11 Octobre 2015)

Le tactile ne se prête pas vraiment à la production. L'iPad peut se substituer à l'ordinateur pour les besoins occasionnels ou l'accompagner pour tout ce qui est consultation.
Je vois plutôt l'iPad pro comme la tablette ultime, qui du fait de sa puissance élevée et de son grand écran rend ce que l'on fait avec un iPad classique encore plus agréable.


----------



## USB09 (15 Octobre 2015)

skystef a dit:


> Le tactile ne se prête pas vraiment à la production.



Dans 100 ans on dira le "pensif" ne se prête pas à la production, le tactile étant plus productif...
Beaucoup de gens ont du mal de se défaire de leur habitudes. 
Certain viennent à être crédibles jusqu'au moment ils parlent d'interface Web, d'osx, etc...


----------



## tristanWX (20 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour à tous je voulais savoir si pour vous iPad prof peut remplacer un MacBook Pro Retina de 2014
De plus je pense prendre le haut de gamme


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ça n'a rien à voir ... OS X vs iOS.
> Pas du tout les mêmes utilisations.



Je plussoie autant qu'il est possible…
C'est comme carpe et lapin, ou carotte et poireau, etc. sauf que ça se ressemble physiquement …


----------



## lineakd (21 Octobre 2015)

@tristanWX, oui...


----------



## USB09 (1 Novembre 2015)

tristanWX a dit:


> Bonjour à tous je voulais savoir si pour vous iPad prof peut remplacer un MacBook Pro Retina de 2014
> De plus je pense prendre le haut de gamme



Cela dépend des outils que vous utilisez.


----------



## tristanWX (1 Novembre 2015)

Une utilisation standard web/mail


----------



## lineakd (1 Novembre 2015)

@tristanWX, sans aucun problème.
Dis toi que c'est la première version de l'pad pro car depuis l'pad de 1 génération, j'évite tout appareil d'apple de 1 ère génération.
Un macbook, on peut le garder 5 ans alors qu'un iPad s'est plutôt 3 ans et si tu veux aller plus loin évite de faire la mise à jour d'ios. Mais comme c'est la première version, il est préférable de faire attention dès que on arrive à sa deuxième année.


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

Je suis pareil que lineakd je n'achète jamais les premières versions d'un nouvel appareil d'ailleur pour les iphones je préfère attendre la version S mais bon après l'ipad pro comme le dit le nom est destiné aux pro mais je sais pas si on pourra s'en servir pleinement lors d'un usage professionel vu qu'il tourne sous ios bon au moins il y a le split view et sur un écran 13" ce n'est pas négligable mais tout de même pas de finder ect 

ce qui aurait été bien c'est un ipad pro avec un osx je pense que ça uarait encore plus de succès même si on s'attends déjà un bon résultat niveau chiffre d'affaires chez apple avec ce nouvel idevice


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2015)

@o0pik, on trouve de très bons finder dans l'app store.


----------



## Ardienn (4 Novembre 2015)

Je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de cet ipad pro. Il ne fait quasiment rien de plus qu'un ipad air 2 dans les fonctionnalités (toujours sur OS X). Les claviers existaient déjà, et celui-ci sera plus encombrant. 

Il est peut-être fait pour les graphistes. Cela dit, j'ai un ami graphiste et je le vois mal troquer sa tablette graphique contre un ipad pro. 
A la limite, il pourrait servir dans les showroom, dans les interactions professionnel - clients, histoire d'améliorer l'image de l'entreprise.


----------



## lauper (11 Novembre 2015)

Chacun y voit son propre intérêt . La taille de l'écran est LE critère différentiateur par rapport aux autres modèles 
La gamme compte désormais 3 tailles et je pense comme cela a déjà été cité que ce modele vise plus le monde professionnel.


----------



## lauper (11 Novembre 2015)

le gritch a dit:


> je voulais bien sur écrire: il y a un @#%T&@# de clavier qui gêne
> 
> désolé, une réponse écrite trop vite sans me relire [/



La solution passe par un clavier Blutooth si on veut du full screen..


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@Ardienn, le besoin d'avoir un écran plus grand que mon air 2 mais comme c'est la première version. Je vais surement passer mon tour mais vendredi j'irai à l'Apple store pour le tester et peut être que je partirais avec un.
Je suis un utilisateur lambda. Il remplacerait mon iMac qui va sur ces 5 ans sur mon bureau et je lui ajouerai quelques périphériques.


----------



## Alias (12 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui l'ont de nous faire un retour sur cet iPad qui est tout de même assez tentant.


----------



## Sharp (15 Novembre 2015)

Est-ce que l'iPad Pro peut remplacer un Macbook ?

Bien sur que non. ( Sauf si on ne fait que surfer, retirer ses mails et regarder des photos et des vidéos).  L'iPad Pro ne remplace pas non plus l'iPad traditionnel. Pour moi, sa taille, son encombrement et son utilisation situe cette tablette iPad Pro, à mis chemin entre un iPad Air2 et un Macbook ! Oubliez les discours sur la puissance de l'iPad Pro ! La vérité c'est qu'elle gagne 20% en puissance par rapport à un iPad Air2 et c'est tout. Je n'ai pas été époustouflé par la vitesse de l'iPad Pro. 

Le grand écran de l'iPad Pro change tout pour le visionnage des photos et des vidéos (avec un son bien plus immersif) sans oublier la télé. Après avoir constaté cette sacrée différence, je vais transférer mes photos uniquement sur l'iPad Pro. Pour retoucher les photos dans de bonnes conditions, il vous faut un écran 27" un clavier, une souris, un processeur i7 et si vous avez une grosse carte graphique pour accélérer les traitements c'est encore mieux. Ceci étant dit, on peut retoucher rapidement les photos sur un iPad Pro.  

Les livres, les sites web et les journaux s'affichent également bien mieux sur l'iPad Pro. Il fait même mieux qu'un grand écran d'ordinateur. C'est un appareil qui est bien plus efficace pour afficher et consommer des médias. Et enfin le stylet qui manquait ( selon moi) cruellement, à présent vous permet de devenir créatif et vous offre de nouvelles possibilités. Il est vraiment précis !  

Dans le cas d'un Macbook , le clavier se trouve entre vous et l'écran. L'interaction avec ce dernier (c'est à dire l'écran) n'a rien de comparable avec celle qui est rendue possible grâce aux tablettes. C'est la raison pour laquelle je ne veux pas de clavier pour mon iPad Pro car le clavier supprime le côté pratique et presque intime d'une tablette qui, avec cet accessoire, change de nature. Si vous avez absolument besoin d'un clavier en permanence, il vous faut un ordinateur portable. 

Pour que l’expérience " iPad Pro" s'améliore:  
Les applications doivent s'adapter. L'affichage dans Safari doit s'affiner ( les caractères paraissent parfois vraiment trop gros et gâchent l'espace disponible sur l'écran). L'interface et les fonctionnalités de l'iOS 9 sont inadaptées à un si grand écran et doivent absolument évoluer.


----------



## iphone5stiti (16 Novembre 2015)

J'en pense que j'aurai tout simplement craqué si il avait été sous OS X !! Comment remplacer un ordinateur avec iOS ?? Même si les OS chez Apple sont très bien optimisés ..


----------



## lineakd (16 Novembre 2015)

@iphone5stiti, il suffit d'éteindre son ordi et d'utiliser son smartphone ou sa tablette.


----------



## Jules JACQUES (17 Novembre 2015)

Franz59 a dit:


> Rien, désolé
> Je n'ai jamais adhéré au concept de tablette,mais ça reste un avis très perso.


----------



## Jules JACQUES (17 Novembre 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ouvre ce topic afin de connaitre votre avis sur ce nouvel iPad Pro


Les Ipad pro vendu en belgique ont un bug. Lorsque vous frappez sur le clavier azery le chiffre 4 celui-ci apparait avec l'apostrophe situé en dessous ! Si vous frappez 4 dans un mot de passe, le mot de passe est refusé. j'ai prévenu Apple et mon vendeur.


----------



## Jura39 (17 Novembre 2015)

Jules JACQUES a dit:


> Les Ipad pro vendu en belgique ont un bug. Lorsque vous frappez sur le clavier azery le chiffre 4 celui-ci apparait avec l'apostrophe situé en dessous ! Si vous frappez 4 dans un mot de passe, le mot de passe est refusé. j'ai prévenu Apple et mon vendeur.



Merci de cette information


----------



## Ardienn (19 Novembre 2015)

Pas l'air d'y en avoir beaucoup sur le forum.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Novembre 2015)

Sharp a dit:


> . Pour retoucher les photos dans de bonnes conditions, il vous faut un écran 27" un clavier, une souris, un processeur i7 et si vous avez une grosse carte graphique pour accélérer les traitements c'est encore mieux. Ceci étant dit, on peut retoucher rapidement les photos sur un iPad Pro.


Tu as oublié le principale: une sonde colorimetrique... Sans sonde, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit de sérieux... C'est surtout pour ça que l'iPad n'est pas utilisable en retouche: impossible d'étalonner son ecran...


----------



## Ken-de-barbie (23 Novembre 2015)

perso, pour avoir un iPad Air2 et un iPad pro sans stylet le pro ne fait rien de plus que le Air voir même le contraire les applis non optimisée sont horrible au milieu de ce grand écran, j'utilise mes iPad pour travailler ( présentation , consultation & production légère)  le pro perd bcp d'avantage face au air a cause de sa grande taille , j'attend de voir avec le "pencil" sinon je mettrais mon air sur le refurb et basta


----------



## Stay hungry_Stay foolish (23 Novembre 2015)

Sharp a dit:


> Est-ce que l'iPad Pro peut remplacer un Macbook ?
> 
> Bien sur que non. ( Sauf si on ne fait que surfer, retirer ses mails et regarder des photos et des vidéos).  L'iPad Pro ne remplace pas non plus l'iPad traditionnel. Pour moi, sa taille, son encombrement et son utilisation situe cette tablette iPad Pro, à mis chemin entre un iPad Air2 et un Macbook ! Oubliez les discours sur la puissance de l'iPad Pro ! La vérité c'est qu'elle gagne 20% en puissance par rapport à un iPad Air2 et c'est tout. Je n'ai pas été époustouflé par la vitesse de l'iPad Pro.
> 
> ...



Up. Tu résumes très bien la situation. 
Pour avoir l'iPad pro depuis sa sortie, et ce n'est pas nouveau chez Apple, vaut mieux attendre iOS 10 ( iOS X ). A ce jour l'iPad pro à un hardware très bon, mais un software pas du tout adapte, celui ci n'a pas été repensé donc n'est pas toujours intégré au mieux ( meme dans iMessage il n'est pas optimisé ). 

Par contre pour de la bureautique Apple ( je n'ai pas encore essayé excel s'il y a VBA ou TCD ), pour une utilisation de tous les jours c'est très agréable et très convaincant. 

Après ça reste un produit entre un iPad Air et un MacBook pour les raisons cités ci dessus


----------



## Bobito71 (23 Novembre 2015)

tristanWX a dit:


> Bonjour à tous je voulais savoir si pour vous iPad prof peut remplacer un MacBook Pro Retina de 2014
> De plus je pense prendre le haut de gamme


 
Pas pour l'instant, j'en ai un depuis sa sortie ,
Et à mon avis, ios9 bride totalement le matériel .
Personnellement , je rêve d'une version Pro d'iOS.

C'est super pour regarder des films et écouter de la musique et pour certains certaines apps optimisé iPad Pro.

Bref,
Je trouve pour l'instant que la  vrai dénomination de se produit , c'est iPad Gros.

Le Springboard est sous exploité (énormes icônes )
L'utilisation du stylet est pour l'instant anecdotique( un rôle dans iOS serais intéressant ).

J'espère que la scène du jaibreak réussira à combler "les gros trous" et peut être 
Comme par le passé donnera des idées à Apple pour la(les) prochaine versions d'iOS.

Je ne regrette pas mon achat,
C'est j'uste que je trouve la dénomination "Pro" est trompeuse au vu des 
Prestation fournis.........

La réponse est Non,
Il ne remplacera pas un Mac Book pour l'instant........Et encore moins une version haut de gamme !!!!


----------



## ghaleon111 (23 Novembre 2015)

L'ipad pro et j'ai manipuler la surface pro 4 aussi
L'ipad pro est une merveille, pouvoir faire tout mieux que ma air 1 avec un écran pareil qui donne une nouvelle immersion/dimension tactile au web, multimédia, jeux, un son excellent, relativement légère en paysage (presque plus que ma air 1 sauf en portrait) un meilleur multitâche, une réactivité/rapidité énorme, c'est ce que j’attends d'une tablette tactile! contrairement a une surface qui a une interface et une ergonomie inutilement compliqué (faut aller dans les réglages pour adapter l'interface et pour que le clavier apparaisse quant on clic dans une barre d'adresse!)

En plus, il n'y a pas vraiment de concurrence 
Il n'y a pas d'autre tablette avec á la fois un tel affichage 13 pouces, un tel son, un tel store tout en étant légère à tenir en paysage avec une aussi grande puissance avec en prime un clavier tactile complet et dès capacité de créations musicales et de dessins aussi évolués.
Donc qui excelle dans pas mal de choses en allant à l'essentiel et donc très simple à appréhender avec une super autonomie.

L'ipad pro est une parfaite extension mobile a la machine principal (pourquoi tout le monde cherche a remplacer son mac/pc ici ?), je ne veux pas que l'ipad pro fasse la même chose que mon mac et pc, quel serait l’intérêt ? j'aime justement l'ipad car il me permet des interactions différentes, essayer des apps et jeux avec des concepts différents, je veux aller a l'essentiel avec une interface et des apps 100% adapté a la machine quant je suis sur mon canapé ou en mobilité et ça se marie très bien avec toutes les diverses syncro d'un mac.
Hors Je ne vois aucune autre tablette qui ne soit aussi extrême que l'ipad pro


----------



## maikeul84 (23 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai été possesseur de 2ipads avant.
J'ai acheté l'iPad pro et son stylet.

Avant toute chose j'attendais ce format (couplé à ce ratio 4/3,idéal ) depuis des années;

On est quasiment au format A4 et pour être un grand fan de bds,magazines et étant musicien/chanteur, j'ai enfin le produit recherché depuis si longtemps...

A ceux qui disent que c'est un iPad gros, c'en est un aussi,mais c'est tellement plus.

Le son déjà.la dalle. 

Le splitview sur du 13" c'est autre chose que sur nos anciens ipads...

J'ai accumulé tant de bds et attendu tant de temps ce format pour les lire que seul cet usage m'aurait fait acheté la tablette!

Les partitions et textes à lire sur du 4/3 , c'est juste un pur bonheur

Les magazines aussi, enfin du vrai confort au format portrait

Le net aussi

Pouvoir faire quasiment tout sans basculer en paysage sauf pour splitview,c'est vraiment du grand confort.

Et le splitview ce n'est pas un gadget!!

A ceux qui disent que c'est iPad gros, voilà aussi son principal intérêt car splitter 2applis sur du 9,7...

Là oui on a quelque chose qui s'apparente à une expérience de laptop!

Le stylet alors là on bascule dans le délire car je dessine un peu et croyez moi, la sensibilité du trait et la latence nulle c'est du réel!!!

La prise de note manuelle c'est aussi un retour à quelque chose qu'on avait perdu et qui est aussi important.

Instinctif

Sans parler pour mon cas, de la puissance de calcul de la bête quand il s'agit de travailler sur des logiciels pro de musique.

Sur mon mac évidemment la préhension est différente mais rien à envier à mon fixe car les logiciels sont super optimises pour le tactile.

Et avec le cloud aujourd'hui les sauvegardes et accès aux fichiers sont quasi instantanés,et j'ai le 128g de toute façon...

Y a vraiment de quoi faire

Voilà ce fut long mais certains se plaignaient de peu de retour ;-)

Une bête de course au format et à la dalle fantastiques.

Du lourd...


----------



## Ardienn (23 Novembre 2015)

Autant je ne suis pas du tout convaincu par ce modèle, autant la lecture de BDs doit être très sympa, en effet. Sur mon air 2, il faut zoomer à chaque bulle.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2015)

J'ai reçu mon iPad Pro (j'avais déjà le "Air" de dernière génération). J'ai commandé le pencil, mais c'est juste pour ne pas mourir idiot, et faire qq gribouillis, je n'en vois pas l'utilité pour moi.

J'ai acheté cet iPad pour pouvoir lire plus confortablement des BD, et de ce point de vue c'est réussi !

Pour tous les autres usages (internet browsing, mail, regarder des films à partir de mon Video HD server ...) le modèle Air, plus léger est parfait. C'est également celui que j'emmènerai en vacances (je ne vais pas risquer de me faire voler ou d'endommager le Pro). Donc, cela va en faire hurler certains, mais Apple a raison : en fait il faut les deux modèles, qui ont chacun leur utilité......


----------



## cherbourg (28 Novembre 2015)

maikeul84 a dit:


> "Sans parler pour mon cas, de la puissance de calcul de la bête quand il s'agit de travailler sur des logiciels pro de musique."
> 
> Quels "logiciels pro de musique" utilises-tu sur ton iPad Pro ?
> 
> Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## lineakd (28 Novembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Et qu'Apple se décide enfin à ajouter à iOS un finder, tous ceux que je vois bosser avec un iPad moi y compris, on utilise tous des appli qui restent des ersatz du finder pour réussir à gérer un minimum notre taf !
> C'est le gros manque d'iOS pour moi, ce n'est pas parce que c'est surtout un outil de consultation que le finder ne manque pas !
> Forcément sur l'iPad pro ça encore encore et toujours un manque totalement illogique d'après moi !



@dragao13, ce ne sont pas des ersatz et même certains lui sont supérieur mais ios fonctionne autrement qu'os x.
C'est comme passez de windows à os x ou encore à un système gun/linux. Il suffit simplement de t'adapter au nouveau os.


----------



## city1 (28 Novembre 2015)

Je ne pense pas, c'est très différent de bosser sur IOS et sur mac. Ce qui est bien avec Windows 10, c'est que c'est le même système d'exploitation quelque soit l'appareil. Ainsi, on a pas trop de différence comme @dragao13 entre travailler sur un ordi et une tablette avec W 10


----------



## lineakd (29 Novembre 2015)

@dragao13, surface est un ordi et l'ipad est une tablette. Windows n'est pas adapté au tactile comme os x.
Il est possible de rendre accessible les fichiers hors ligne sur dropbox ainsi que sur google drive.
Le finder est là, il se nomme icloud drive.
Peu m'importe s'il va s'imposer ou pas, il finira dans ma besace.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Novembre 2015)

En ce qui concerne Dropbox, tu peux tout à fait utiliser des solutions tierces qui rendent disponibles des dossiers entiers hors ligne, et les synchronisent automatiquement ou sur commande avec la Dropbox après une modification. Ça fait longtemps que j'utilise Pdf Expert pour ça, qui fait très bien le boulot.
Ça fonctionne parfaitement avec les autres services, mais d'ici que je mette quelque chose sur un Google drive...


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Novembre 2015)

Ben, oui. En tout cas je le fais avec des formulaires pdf, des documents keynote et PowerPoint...
Dans PDF Expert, et dans d'autres, il y a possibilité de définir une synchronisation de dossiers dans le cloud (Dropbox & co) qui sont donc stockés en local.
Soit les fichiers synchronisés sont des pdf, et je fait les modifs dans PDF expert, je sauve, ça se synchronise de PDF Expert (local) vers la Dropbox.
Soit c'est un fichier Keynote, PowerPoint (pourquoi pas Word ou Excel...), je les ouvre à partir de PDF Expert dans l'application qui va bien (Keynote, PowerPoint...), et, après modification, je les sauvegarde directement dans la Dropbox  (quand j'y ai accès, en attendant, ils sont sauvegardés automatiquement en local par PP) ; ils seront cette fois ci automatiquement synchronisés de la Dropbox vers PDF Expert en local à l'ouverture suivante de PDF expert (faut faire attention à cette limitation, par contre).


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Novembre 2015)

Tu peux le faire avec PowerPoint, pourquoi pas avec Word et Excel ???

Je viens de vérifier, ma méthode fonctionne parfaitement avec un fichier Word (connecté à la Dropbox, évidemment).

Je suis un peu étonné du délai toute de même assez rapide entre mon et ta réponse "ça marche pas, j'ai essayé...").

Mais bon, tu n'arrives pas, mais si, on peut synchroniser des dossier Dropbox entiers d'un coup en local, et synchroniser ensuite, et sur la Dropbox et en local, très facilement et rapidement des fichiers modifiés.
Je le fais tous les jours...


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Novembre 2015)

Bon. 
Dis mois où ça accroche.
- Tu synchronises ton dossier Dropbox avec PDF expert
- Dans le dossier synchronisé, tu ouvres ton fichier
- S'il n'est pas géré par PDF Expert, le symbole en haut à droite (petite flèche dans un carré) te permettra de l'ouvrir où tu veux, dans Word par exemple
- Tu as auparavant défini l'accès à ta Dropbox dans Word
- Tu fais les modifs de ton document Word 
- Ce document est conservé en local si pas de connexion internet, ou sauvegardé dans ta Dropbox si elle est active.


----------



## marenostrum (29 Novembre 2015)

et le finder il règle quoi  ?


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Novembre 2015)

Mais le principe c'est que tu synchronises en local tes dossier Dropbox avec PDF expert. Au moment où tu as une connexion, ça doit bien t'arriver de temps en temps, tu définis les dossiers Dropbox que tu veux synchroniser, et ils sont sauvegardés en local, ce qui te permets de les modifier hors connections.
Franchement, je vois pas comment être plus clair...


----------



## marenostrum (29 Novembre 2015)

l'ipad fait pareil. il vient de l'expliquer Bigdidou dans plusieurs posts. on peut synchroniser par le cable aussi.

et les programmes dont tu parles ont surement leur moyens de synchroniser leur document. le finder est pour rien, sur ordinateur il synchronise rien par default.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Novembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Ok mais si tu n'es pas connecté ... tu ne peux pas ouvrir ton dossier et accéder à tes fichiers dans ton dossier Dropbox avec PDF Expert.
> 
> Si je suis ton exemple, ton dossier modifié sera sauvegardé en local dans word mais pas dans le dossier Dropbox de PDF expert donc quand tu te reconnectes, tu as un paquet de manips à faire pour que tous les dossiers que tu as modifié en local retourne de word à pdf expert pour enfin pouvoir synchroniser.
> 
> Une usine à gaz sauf erreur de ma part sur l'utilisation de PDF expert (que je connais mal).



Relis calmement le truc, et tu verras que c'est excessivement simple, et que ça n'a rien d'une usine à gaz. 
Ça fonctionnerait d'ailleurs EXACTEMENT COMME ÇA à partir d'une sauvegarde locale de Dropbox, puisque le seul rôle de PDF expert ici, c'est de s'occuper de ça et de la synchroniser avec la Dropbox.

Mais je veux bien qu'on écrive partout qu'iOS est hooooriblemeeeeent limité, et j'admets que certaines de ces limitations sont agaçantes, gênantes, contre-productives.
Mais il y a parfois (souvent ?) des solutions simples pour les pallier.
Alors c'est certain, c'est tellement plus simple et satisfaisant de se lamenter en boucle... Je dis pas ça pour toi, mais bon, je viens de lire les News, c'est vraiment devenu grotesque.


----------



## marenostrum (29 Novembre 2015)

moi j'utilise Filemaker Go sur iPad et je synchronise mon fichier, par iTunes (à la main). filemaker a des solutions payantes (payer un server qui gère FileMaker server, etc) de synchroniser les fichiers, où de travailler plutôt en ligne.


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Novembre 2015)

Ouiiiiiii...


----------



## marenostrum (29 Novembre 2015)

beaucoup de logiciels iOS, utilisent iCloud pour synchroniser ou sauvegarder leurs documents.


----------



## lauper (29 Novembre 2015)

Pouvez vous aller discuter ailleurs svp ? Ce n'est pas un salon de tchat


----------



## YongMaxintosh (29 Novembre 2015)

*Pour répondre à la question de base:*
Un t-elle machine aurait du fonctionner sous une version d'OS X "portable" car dite comme un iPad professionel.

En revanche, le stylet me parait cool et sa taille XXL encore plus!

Même si je trouve qu'au niveau Harware cet iPad ne vaut pas une MiPad II de Xiaomi(vague de haters dans 3,2,1...)!


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Novembre 2015)

YongMaxintosh a dit:


> *Pour répondre à la question de base:*
> Un t-elle machine *aurait du fonctionner sous une version d'OS X "portable"* car dite comme un iPad professionel.
> 
> En revanche, le stylet me parait cool et sa taille XXL encore plus!
> ...



Voilà une remarque qui révèle une certaine méconnaissance du monde Apple, à moins qu'il s'agisse d'une méconnaissance certaine, ou une propension à un strabisme convergent, ou à confondre les poireaux et les carottes …  .

Je sais qu'il est très tendance de vouloir faire converger iOS et OS X. Mais ne n'est que tendance, et révélateur d'une autre méconnaissance …


----------



## YongMaxintosh (30 Novembre 2015)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Voilà une remarque qui révèle une certaine méconnaissance du monde Apple, à moins qu'il s'agisse d'une méconnaissance certaine, ou une propension à un *strabisme* convergent, ou à confondre les poireaux et les carottes …  .
> 
> Je sais qu'il est très tendance de vouloir faire converger iOS et OS X. Mais ne n'est que tendance, et révélateur d'une autre méconnaissance …



Non, en aucun cas "une méconnaissance", c'est juste que, si Apple vend son iPad avec l'argument(marketing) "Pro", c'est peut être parce que l'appareil est conçu pour une utilisation *très* avancé, donc à l'utilisation de programmes "pro" *très* avancés. Et donc une utilisation d'OS X aurait été plus "pratique" et "convebtionnelle".

_Imaginez un peu finul cut pro sur iOs ... Pfff..._

Et pour le strabisme, j'en ai été victime, cette remarque est bléssante et désobligeante. Bravo.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Novembre 2015)

YongMaxintosh a dit:


> *Pour répondre à la question de base:*
> Un t-elle machine aurait du fonctionner sous une version d'OS X "portable" car dite comme un iPad professionel.
> 
> En revanche, le stylet me parait cool et sa taille XXL encore plus!
> ...



Pourquoi "devrait tourner sous OS X" ?
Ben précisément, surtout pas.
La vocation de l'iPad n'est pas de remplacer un Mac, mais d'en compléter certains usages, ce que la logithèque de l'AppStore permet parfaitement.
On a l'impression que pour certains, manipuler leur ordi est une finalité (pour moi, ça deviendrait plutôt une fatalité...)
OsX adapté au tactile, et alors, pour quoi faire derrière ? Faire tourner les logiciels pour OS X, qui, eux, ne sont pas prévus pour cet usage tactile ? 
La belle affaire !
iOS est parfait pour l'iPad, y compris le Pro (même s'il est évident que des adaptations et dès évolutions doivent être réalisées), et pour y faire tournée les app conçues dès le départ pour le tactile.
Je n'ai ni envie, ni besoin d'une tablette qui ne pourrait pas faire tourner la logithèque actuelle créée pour iOS.


----------



## YongMaxintosh (30 Novembre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Pourquoi "devrait tourner sous OS X" ?
> Ben précisément, surtout pas.
> La vocation de l'iPad n'est pas de remplacer un Mac, mais d'en compléter certains usages, ce que la logithèque de l'AppStore permet parfaitement.
> On a l'impression que pour certains, manipuler leur ordi est une finalité (pour moi, ça deviendrait plutôt une fatalité...)
> ...



Lorsque je parlais d'OS X, je parlais _d'une version portable _ou plûtot d'un "_crossover_",ou un "_hybride_"entre les deux (bien que les Os de nos jours ressemble de plus en plus à des Os pour usage tactile...sauf peut être Linux).
Apple aurait du créer un OS unique pour l'iPad pro. Garder l'interface iOS en incluant certaines fonctionnalités d'OS X, ce qui permet d'exclure _"les logiciels qui ne sont pas prévus pour le tactile"_, eux, prévus uniquement à un usage clavier/souris.
Ainsi l'iPad pro serait un iPad unique et juste pas un iPad plus grand, plus puissant, incluant le principe d'une tablette graphique et quelques autres nouveautés... (Le principe d'un Upgrade) _*rire* _

Et pour, "_iOS est parfait pour l'iPad_" évidement, et je n'ai jamais dit le contraire.

*Cela ne reste que mon avis et ce n'est pas forcément le votre!*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2015)

YongMaxintosh a dit:


> *Pour répondre à la question de base:*
> Un t-elle machine aurait du fonctionner sous une version d'OS X "portable" car dite comme un iPad professionel.
> 
> En revanche, le stylet me parait cool et sa taille XXL encore plus!
> ...



Pour la 250 millionième fois (minimum), la mention pro ne sert qu'à distinguer des modèles d'une même série (ex : MacBook/MacBook Pro). Mais il y a belle lurette que la distinction entre pro et grand public a disparu.

Donc il faut arrêter de faire une fixette sur cette mention " pro ".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Novembre 2015)

YongMaxintosh a dit:


> Lorsque je parlais d'OS X, je parlais _d'une version portable _ou plûtot d'un "_crossover_",ou un "_hybride_"entre les deux (bien que les Os de nos jours ressemble de plus en plus à des Os pour usage tactile...sauf peut être Linux).
> Apple aurait du créer un OS unique pour l'iPad pro. Garder l'interface iOS en incluant certaines fonctionnalités d'OS X, ce qui permet d'exclure _"les logiciels qui ne sont pas prévus pour le tactile"_, eux, prévus uniquement à un usage clavier/souris.
> Ainsi l'iPad pro serait un iPad unique et juste pas un iPad plus grand, plus puissant, incluant le principe d'une tablette graphique et quelques autres nouveautés... (Le principe d'un Upgrade) _*rire* _
> 
> ...



Ente les OS pour Mac, pour iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad, pour Apple Watch et pour Apple TV, on n'en est déjà à 4 " OS uniques " à maintenir et faire évoluer.

Mais bon, ce n'est pas grave et continuons à multiplier les " OS uniques " comme le petit Jésus multipliait les pains et les poissons.

Après tout, plus on est de fous, plus on rit, non ?


----------



## YongMaxintosh (30 Novembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Ente les OS pour Mac, pour iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad, pour Apple Watch et pour Apple TV, on n'en est déjà à 4 " OS uniques " à maintenir et faire évoluer.
> 
> Mais bon, ce n'est pas grave et continuons à multiplier les " OS uniques " comme le petit Jésus multipliait les pains et les poissons.
> 
> Après tout, plus on est de fous, plus on rit, non ?



En vérité, il n'y a que deux OS distinct Mac OS et les OSs pour les appareils "mobiles" fontionnant sur le noyau d'iOS (donc tous sur iOS et non distict) donc non pas "4 OS (totalement) uniques". 

_"Il y a belle lurette que la distinction entre pro et grand public a disparu."_
Ha mais oui, pardon, c'est bien connu le MacPro est ouvert à un gigantesque panel d'acheteurs/utilisateurs!  (2nd degré)
Evidement que cet iPad s'ouvre quand même à une clientèles plus "restreinte", inutile de se le procurer pour utiliser Facebook, Snapchat ou CandyCrush ..!
Idem pour le MacBook Pro et son Hardware, avec son I7(ou I5) quad-core inutile à pas mal d'utilisateur lambda (internet, TdT, etc).

Donc si, l'argument marketing "Pro" marque une différence entre pro(pour un usage plus poussé) et grand public (ici plûtot des gens qui utilisent de manières très basique leur appareils) n'a pas disparu. C'est juste qu'il n'a plus la même signification.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Décembre 2015)

Mais oui, bon, sang, bien sûr, tout est là.
Quelle fine analyse !
Si Apple ne met pas OS X pour ARM adapté au tactile (yaka, pourtant...), c'est parce qu'elle a peur de Logitech.
Tout le monde va se jeter sur les claviers Logitech, pour remplacer son ordinateur de bureau par cet iPad avec un clavier Logitech, tellement on va les confondre. D'ailleurs, c'est ce qui se produit avec la Surface  Pro : tout le monde y attache un clavier même pas Logitech, et c'est devenu impossible de vendre autre chose. 
On ne peut pas brancher le moindre périphérique sur l'iPad ? Pas grave, qui utilise encore des périphérique de stockage filaire, ou une clé usb, de nos jours ? Les gogos...
Demander aux éditeurs et développeurs de réécrire tous leurs logiciels pour ARM et une utilisation tactile ? Une broutille, yaka... La révolution ARM d'Apple devrait débuter par l'iPad pro, c'est une évidence, les gogos n'ont rien compris. D'ailleurs, tout le monde en est témoin : chez Microsoft, ça a teeeellemeeeent bien marché, la Surface, pardon, la Faaaabuleuuuuse surface sous ARM...
Et j'en passe...
Alors t'es gentil : quand t'écris un post avec un niveau négatif de réflexion (zéro, on serait content...), t'évite de traiter les autres de gogo...
Quant à la Surface Pro, non, ça n'est pas un meilleur produit que l'iPad, c'est un produit différent, pour des usages différents.
Et qui tourne sous Windows.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Décembre 2015)

Prends une douche froide et relis ce qu'il est advenu de la tentative de Microsoft de créer une tablette ARM avec un Windows ARM dessus, sans les logiciels derrière.
Tu veux un OS X sous ARM ? Tu vas en faire quoi, aujourd'hui ?
Tu penses sérieusement qu'Apple va commencer par un iPad Pro pour lancer les grandes manœuvres d'OsX pour ARM ? Que les éditeurs et développeurs sont prêts ?
Sinon, pour la surface, est ce qu'on pourrait avoir un tropic sur l'iPad sans qu'on nous la balance en permanence ?
L'intérêt de l'iPad, et son principal défaut, mais qui ne peut être en aucun cas résolu par OsX, c'est iOS, et surtout la logithèque qu'il y a dessus, qui vient compléter celle d'OS X. 
Pourquoi OS X pour faire tourner ces apps ?

Quant à la surface Pro, je l'avais envisagée. Le matériel m'a semblé honnête, Windows 10 reste un problème majeur pour moi, et surtout, si c'est certainement un bon ultra portable, si la tablette semble bonne intrinsèquement, avec sa logithèque anémique, d'où sont absents toutes les apps que j'utilise quotidiennement sur iPad, j'en n'en avais aucune utilité.

Donc oui, du fait de sa logithèque très pauvre, la tablette Surface pro est une solution médiocre quand on veut une tablette (et pas un ordinateur qu'on a déjà), et n'a absolument pas la même utilité ni le même usage qu'un iPad Pro.

Moi je veux une tablette et sa logithèque qui viennent compléter mon ordinateur, pas un objet qui le remplace mal à coup de contorsion avec des claviers Logitech (non vraiment, ta fixette sur les claviers Logitech, c'est le seul truc rigolo qui fasse que je prenne la peine de te répondre), et encore moins qui soit redondant.

Mais voilà, achète toi la Surface 4 (n'oublie pas le clavier Logitech), et vis heureux, vraiment.
Mais fous moi la paix avec l'iPad Pro et l'usage que j'en ai.
Tu demandes du respect, commence par respecter les autres, arrêter de les juger au travers de l'usage qu'il ont de tel ou tel matériel (dont toi même tu ne sais pas te servir, cf échange un peu plus haut), c'est vraiment d'une immaturité pathétique.

Bref...

Oups : je vois que tu connais un vendeur à la FNAC. Ah, bon alors je m'incline, j'ai tout faux. On peut pas lutter contre ça, le gars connaît un vendeur à la Fnac.
De claviers Logitech, en plus.
M'en vais bouffer du Prozac, tiens, j'ai raté ma vie. A 48 ans, j'ai toujours pas de clavier Logitech et aucun vendeur dans mon entourage.
La vie est trop injuste.


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Décembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Sans commentaires, j'arrête là quand ça devient trop teubé !!!
> C'est pas mon truc le traitement des névroses !



Non, c'est le mien, mais jamais gratuitement.
Et surtout dès qu'on sort des yaka faucon, et qu'on t'explique que la réalité se pliera pas à tes fantasmes, t'as pas grand chose à dire. 
Sinon, rassure-toi, tes arguments techniques (teubé, gogo, naïf, je connais un vendeur à la FNAC, et, naturellement Logitech) m'ont fait réfléchir, et demain j'achète un petit chausse pied pour faire entrer OS X par l'orifice Jack de mon iPad, pendant qu'il y est encore.


----------



## lineakd (1 Décembre 2015)

@dragao13, achète toi une surface si elle te convient. 
Un conseil, évite de parler des vendeurs de la Fnac sur ce genre de forum. Tu n'es pas à 01net. Ce ne sont que des vendeurs. Tu pourras trouver quelques passionnés du côté de la bd ou de la musique ou encore dans le matériel audio mais du côté informatique se ne sont que des vendeurs. 
iOS ne semble pas être adapté à ton flux de travail et encore moins l'iPad.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Décembre 2015)

YongMaxintosh a dit:


> En vérité, il n'y a que deux OS distinct Mac OS et les OSs pour les appareils "mobiles" fontionnant sur le noyau d'iOS (donc tous sur iOS et non distict) donc non pas "4 OS (totalement) uniques".



En fait, si on voit les choses comme ça, il n'y en a qu'un seul puisque iOS a été conçu à partir d'OS X.

Quoiqu'il en soit, on a quand même bien 4 OS distincts (même si les bases sont communes) développés spécifiquement pour les appareils auxquels ils sont destinés, avec des interfaces spécifiques à chaque matériel.

_


YongMaxintosh a dit:



			"Il y a belle lurette que la distinction entre pro et grand public a disparu."
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_


YongMaxintosh a dit:


> Ha mais oui, pardon, c'est bien connu le MacPro est ouvert à un gigantesque panel d'acheteurs/utilisateurs!  (2nd degré)
> Evidement que cet iPad s'ouvre quand même à une clientèles plus "restreinte", inutile de se le procurer pour utiliser Facebook, Snapchat ou CandyCrush ..!
> Idem pour le MacBook Pro et son Hardware, avec son I7(ou I5) quad-core inutile à pas mal d'utilisateur lambda (internet, TdT, etc).
> 
> Donc si, l'argument marketing "Pro" marque une différence entre pro(pour un usage plus poussé) et grand public (ici plûtot des gens qui utilisent de manières très basique leur appareils) n'a pas disparu. C'est juste qu'il n'a plus la même signification.



Le Mac Pro est une exception. Quant aux MacBook Pro, ça fait un bail qu'ils ne sont plus destinés qu'aux professionnels.

Et pour ce qui est des processeurs quad core i5/i7 qui seraient inutiles pour un usage grand public, c'est ce que j'ai dans mon iMac de 2011. Et j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas de mention Pro.


----------



## marenostrum (1 Décembre 2015)

pro = costaud, puissant. il faut visiter un magasin d'outillage pour le saisir plus facilement la différence, entre un outil pro et un outil ordinaire.


----------



## diegue (2 Décembre 2015)

Il y a tout de même un petit problème qui me retient d'en acheter un : c'est l'obligation de prendre Office 360 pour pouvoir installer Office car MS a considéré qu'avec une taille > 12" il devait avoir la même contrainte que les Surface Pro !


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Décembre 2015)

Ah, mais c'est qu'il s'agit pas de n'importe quel vendeur.
Il s'agit de celui qui connaît le Secret. Apple ne met pas OS X dans ses iPad Pro, à cause de la Grande Peur des claviers Logitech. Il a eu la révélation directement dans son oreillette magique, ou en parlant à ses claviers, on sait pas.
Alors avec nous, les gogos, il fait mine de rien, il nous parle pas. Sauf pour nous proposer, avec l'œil goguenard de celui qui sait, une tablette Samsung sous win..., ah non, Androïd quand on vient acheter un iPad. 
Mais parfois, il sait reconnaître un autre Élu, qui se promène avec son clavier sous le bras, ou ailleurs.
Alors, il l'attrape par la manche, l'entraîne dans sa réserve, et parmi tous ses claviers, il lui dit qu'il sait, et il partage avec lui le grand secret. Et jusqu'au bout de la nuit, ils parlent de ce jour où un raz de marée de claviers Logitech s'abattra sur Apple comme la mer Rouge sur les troupes de Pharaon, histoire de nous punir, nous les gogos, qui seront condamnés à errer de par le monde sans but et sans repère.


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Décembre 2015)

diegue a dit:


> Il y a tout de même un petit problème qui me retient d'en acheter un : c'est l'obligation de prendre Office 360 pour pouvoir installer Office car MS a considéré qu'avec une taille > 12" il devait avoir la même contrainte que les Surface Pro !



Oui... C'est même 10' et des poussières, je crois, la limite de Microsoft.
Ceci étant, on trouve Office 365 personnel à 50€/an, et tu peux l'installer en même temps sur ta machine de bureau.
Microsoft vient par ailleurs de l'adapter à l'iPad Pro. J'utilise en particulier beaucoup PowerPoint, et le travail réalisé est assez convainquant.


----------



## lineakd (2 Décembre 2015)

@dragao13, je ne crois pas que j'ai été insultant dans mon dernier message  pour que tu sois obligé de l'être.

Et amuse toi bien avec ta surface.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2015)

marenostrum a dit:


> pro = costaud, puissant. il faut visiter un magasin d'outillage pour le saisir plus facilement la différence, entre un outil pro et un outil ordinaire.



Oui mais là on parle d'informatique avec une pomme dessus, pas d'outillage.

Et c'est si difficile que ça que de comprendre qu'aujourd'hui, dans le monde merveilleux de la Pomme, à une exception près, la mention Pro est plus marketing qu'autre chose ?


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Décembre 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Oui mais là on parle d'informatique avec une pomme dessus, pas d'outillage.
> 
> Et c'est si difficile que ça que de comprendre qu'aujourd'hui, dans le monde merveilleux de la Pomme, à une exception près, la mention Pro est plus marketing qu'autre chose ?



Bien sûr, que cette mention Pro, c'est du marketing.
Mais là où je suis un peu surpris, c'est que le débat que ça crée. Ça fait quand même assez longtemps que je ne fais plus attention à cette mention "Pro" qui est galvaudée partout,  et pas que par Apple.
Un exemple parmi tant d'autre : ce magnifique PC Pro Gamer (cherchons l'erreur ) : http://www.amazon.fr/MSI-GS70-Steal...8&qid=1449040011&sr=8-4&keywords=pc+pro+gamer
Qui n'a jamais acheté un sèche cheveux "Pro", une brosse à dents électrique "Pro", et j'en passe... ?
Et les logiciels ? DVD ripper "Pro", Plante vos Zombies "Pro" (j'exagère à peine...).
Sinon, je sais pas pour vous, mais j'ai toujours eu des machines plus "Pro" dans le sens plus puissantes à la maison qu'au boulot où j'encode pas de vidéos et je joue encore moins...
Vraiment, je me demande qui ça peut bien influencer, cette mention "Pro"...


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Décembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> T'es un ancien enfant battu non ?



Non, un ancien gogo battu. Le gogo n'a pas d'enfance stricto sensu. 
Névrosé, enfant battu... Tu médicalises comme ça chaque fois qu'on répond à tes insultes ? 
En attendant, celui qui voit des claviers Logitech partout, c'est pas moi, nananèreuh.


----------



## olivier9275 (2 Décembre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Un conseil, évite de te prendre pour un perroquet et reprendre les conneries proférées précédemment.
> Je dis ce que je sens être judicieux selon ce que je teste et je pense et je me fous de tes conseils.
> Un autre conseil, garde les pour toi au lieu de me balancer des clichés de teenager !
> Non mais t'as vu la caricature que tu proposes ?
> ...




Vos échanges avec Bigdidou sont relativement puérils et sans grand intérêt. Toutefois, je voudrais relativiser un peu certains propos.

Non, l'iPad Pro n'est pas une arnaque. C'est un très bel objet, avec un écran magnifique et un stylet bluffant. Et qui peut être intéressant pour certains usages (pas pour moi, mais je comprends qu'il puisse être pertinent pour certains). Apple n'oblige personne à l'acheter, donc je ne vois pas exactement où est l'arnaque.

Non l'Apple Watch n'est pas une arnaque. J'en ai une, que je porte tous les jours. Pourtant, j'aime les montres classiques, automatiques notamment, et j'en possède plusieurs... mais elles sont au placard (dans leur Watchwinder plus précisément) depuis quelques mois.

Non, le MacBook n'est pas une arnaque. C'est un ordinateur très réussi, bien fini, et très intéressant. Là, encore, aucune obligation d'achat, de couteau sous la gorge ou autre.

Les produits Apple sont généralement de très belle qualité, avec une finition exemplaire. On trouve moins cher ailleurs, c'est vrai, mais aussi moins bien fini. Et lorsque les concurrents cherchent à s'approcher de la qualité de finition Apple, on s'aperçoit que les prix sont très proches de ceux de la Pomme... dingue non ?

Bref, tout ça pour dire que chacun peut avoir ses besoins, ses usages et ses envies, et s'équiper comme il l'entend. Apple n'arnaque personne. Microsoft n'arnaque personne non plus avec sa Surface Pro par exemple. Samsung n'arnaque personne avec ses smartphones. Simplement, chacun propose un choix différent, susceptible de plaire à tel ou tel acheteur.


----------



## diegue (2 Décembre 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui... C'est même 10' et des poussières, je crois, la limite de Microsoft.
> Ceci étant, on trouve Office 365 personnel à 50€/an, et tu peux l'installer en même temps sur ta machine de bureau.
> Microsoft vient par ailleurs de l'adapter à l'iPad Pro. J'utilise en particulier beaucoup PowerPoint, et le travail réalisé est assez convainquant.


En fait je viens d'apprendre par Apple que l'on peut toujours lire les documents mais on ne peut pas les modifier. Ayant Office 2011 je ne compte pas pour l'instant passer sur Office 360. Ce qui m'importe est d'au moins pouvoir consulter mes docs.


----------



## lineakd (3 Décembre 2015)

@diegue, il y a pas si longtemps je me servais de l'app documents to go premium sur un smartphone de 16 go pour un gain de place par rapport à l'app Word. 
L'app pages permet aussi l'ouverture des fichiers .doc mais je me retrouvais souvent avec des modifications de polices sur les fichiers surtout ceux venant du boulot.


----------



## diegue (5 Décembre 2015)

Et dire que j'ai failli acheter une Surface Pro 4 ?
Cet iPad Pro est vraiment excellent! Quel bel et grand écran ! Le clavier virtuel est très bien, c'est une copie du clavier des Mac. Je trouve à côté que mon MBA 11" est bien petit et avec un écran vraiment dépassé. L' iPad Pro me semble concurrencer le MacBook compte-tenu des faibles performances de celui-ci.
Dommage que certaines applications ne soient pas optimisées, ou pire n'existent pas, pour l'iPad Pro.
Vraiment j'en suis très content et même très surpris !


----------



## Jura39 (24 Décembre 2015)

Je viens aussi de faire le test et je suis agréablement surpris du produit


----------



## Pouasson (9 Janvier 2016)

Je l'ai acheté, surtout pour lire mes .crb, et visionner les contenus multimédias du NAS via Infuse. 

Et il est idéal pour ça. L'écran est clairement impressionnant. 

Mon seul regret est sur le comportement de l'appareil qui semble pomper toute la bande passante même sans télécharger quoi que ce soit (j'ai posté un sujet à ce propos d'ailleurs car je n'arrive pas à résoudre le problème). 

Satisfait malgré tout. 

Ce n'est en définitive qu'un gros iPad, et c'est d'ailleurs dans cette optique que je l'ai pris.


----------



## iphone5stiti (17 Janvier 2016)

Je l'ai également testé à la Fnac hier ! L'écran est tout simplement splendide et la qualité de finition est là il n'y a pas photo ! 
Le seul défaut et je ne suis pas le seul à le dire c'est son OS ! L'iOS est très bien sur les petits iPhones et iPad mais pour cet iPad Pro il fallait intégrer OSX avec un port USB C comme le MacBook 12 ' 
La je pense que j'aurai craqué ...


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2016)

iphone5stiti a dit:


> Je l'ai également testé à la Fnac hier ! L'écran est tout simplement splendide et la qualité de finition est là il n'y a pas photo !
> Le seul défaut et je ne suis pas le seul à le dire c'est son OS ! L'iOS est très bien sur les petits iPhones et iPad mais pour cet iPad Pro il fallait intégrer OSX avec un port USB C comme le MacBook 12 '
> La je pense que j'aurai craqué ...



Sans doute !
Mais d'un point de vue marketing, dur, dur …


----------



## roquebrune (27 Janvier 2016)

A cause de IOS il n'a rien de pro du tout , j'étais enthousiaste au moment de l'achat  et maintenant je commence à regretter

avec en plus un temps de recharge de batterie inacceptable


----------



## roquebrune (27 Janvier 2016)

exactement ! il faut une seule version iosx
IOS seul c'est pour faire mumuse mais rien de serieux

et en plus les utilitaires et app de base  sont completement depassees par des utilitaires le plus souvent gratuit ou peu cher, comme ebook vs goodreader pro par exemple ou alors la necessite d'installer sendanywhere car ils sont incapables de le faire de base


----------



## roquebrune (27 Janvier 2016)

Je sais bien mais il etait tres tentant sur le papier, et faire un produit uniquement pour des graphistes me semble pas realiste  surtout qu'ils disaient que ça allait remplacer un ordi portable
s'il y avait osx dedans ce serait parfait

j'hesite à la revendre et j'ai meme pas encore recu le pencil


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2016)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je sais bien mais il etait tres tentant sur le papier, et faire un produit uniquement pour des graphistes me semble pas realiste  surtout qu'ils disaient que ça allait remplacer un ordi portable
> s'il y avait osx dedans ce serait parfait
> 
> j'hesite à la revendre et j'ai meme pas encore recu le pencil



Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'Apple sort une solution pour graphiste pourtant ... par contre il n'y a que les gens un peu naïfs ou peu technique qui peuvent réellement croire que ça remplace un portable avec un vrai système d'exploitation ...


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Janvier 2016)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je sais bien mais il etait tres tentant sur le papier, et faire un produit uniquement pour des graphistes me semble pas realiste  surtout qu'ils disaient que ça allait remplacer un ordi portable
> *s'il y avait osx dedans ce serait parfait*
> 
> j'hesite à la revendre et j'ai meme pas encore recu le pencil



Ce ne serait plus un iPad, mais un MBA sans autre connecteur que le chargeur.


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ce ne serait plus un iPad, mais un MBA sans autre connecteur que le chargeur.



Ce serait le VRAI concurrent de la Surface ...


----------



## roquebrune (27 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ce serait le VRAI concurrent de la Surface ...


exactement !


----------



## roquebrune (27 Janvier 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> J'attends de voir le premier bilan de cet iPad pro avec iOS ...
> 
> Depuis le début cet OS me rebute ... Je sens combien c'est un outil qui m'empêche de travailler avec un objet technologique qui ne demande que ça ...


C'est exactement ça, l'ipad pro aurait tout pour lui sans ce boulet d'ios


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ce serait le VRAI concurrent de la Surface ...


 T'en es sûr ?
J'ai quelque(s) doute(s)


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la première fois qu'Apple sort une solution pour graphiste pourtant ... par contre il n'y a que les gens un peu naïfs ou peu technique qui peuvent réellement croire que ça remplace un portable avec un vrai système d'exploitation ...


Il n'y a que les gens qui ne savent pas l'utiliser qui pensent ca... 

Faut arrêter avec les vieilles habitudes de desktop, il faut faire sont deuil et passer à autre chose...

Les conducteurs de diligence ont râlé quand la voiture est arrivé, il paraît que c'était un bel outil mais que le volant n'était pas aussi bien que les rennes pour conduire... Ils ont fait des pétitions, mais Ford n'a jamais voulu remplacer le volant par des rennes... Quel bourricot!


----------



## melaure (27 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Il n'y a que les gens qui ne savent pas l'utiliser qui pensent ca...
> 
> Faut arrêter avec les vieilles habitudes de desktop, il faut faire sont deuil et passer à autre chose...
> 
> Les conducteurs de diligence ont râlé quand la voiture est arrivé, il paraît que c'était un bel outil mais que le volant n'était pas aussi bien que les rennes pour conduire... Ils ont fait des pétitions, mais Ford n'a jamais voulu remplacer le volant par des rennes... Quel bourricot!



Oui tout à fait, et dans l'alimentaire, on a remplacé les bons produits du terroir par des produits fabriqués en batterie, importé de loin et produits de pire manière encore, etc … mais bon c'est le progrès donc si on mange de la m…. faut surtout pas se plaindre … surtout ne protestons et mangeons la saloperie qu'on nous vend ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Janvier 2016)

C'est vrai qu'un ado de 16 ans en connaît un rayon en productivité...


----------



## roquebrune (28 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Faut arrêter avec les vieilles habitudes de desktop, il faut faire sont deuil et passer à autre chose...
> 
> Les conducteurs de diligence ont râlé quand la voiture est arrivé, il paraît que c'était un bel outil mais que le volant n'était pas aussi bien que les rennes pour conduire... Ils ont fait des pétitions, mais Ford n'a jamais voulu remplacer le volant par des rennes... Quel bourricot!


Je suis entièrement d'accord pour changer de suite, mais helas ! comme outil pro c'est inutilisable actuellement


----------



## roquebrune (28 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'un ado de 16 ans en connaît un rayon en productivité...


Il vont de suite à l'evidence ça marche ou pas selon les besoins  ... de ce point de vue ils pourraient donner des leçons à bien des vieux de la vieille qui tournent autour du pot au lieu de saisir l'essentiel


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Janvier 2016)

roquebrune a dit:


> Il vont de suite à l'evidence ça marche ou pas selon les besoins  ... de ce point de vue ils pourraient donner des leçons à bien des vieux de la vieille qui tournent autour du pot au lieu de saisir l'essentiel



Alors, ça y est !
On est pari dans le jeunisme et le mépris de l'expérience ?

Faudrait pas confondre l'essentiel, qui est souvent une approche narcissique des besoins, et l'utile qui est une approche plus ouverte de l'intérêt d'un produit.

Exemple : le "split-view" est-il essentiel ou utile ? Pour qui, et pour quoi ?


----------



## bompi (28 Janvier 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Oui tout à fait, et dans l'alimentaire, on a remplacé les bons produits du terroir par des produits fabriqués en batterie, importé de loin et produits de pire manière encore, etc … mais bon c'est le progrès donc si on mange de la m…. faut surtout pas se plaindre … surtout ne protestons et mangeons la saloperie qu'on nous vend ...


Croire que l'on mangeait _nécessairement_ mieux avant la production industrielle est d'une grande naïveté. Comme croire que tout le monde avait droit à des produits "du terroir" de première qualité.
Bin voyons. Jamais de produit pourri. Jamais de produit qui vous rendait malade. Pas besoin de contrôle sanitaire puisque ça fleurait bon "le terroir". Cela devait ressembler à de joyeuses ripailles de Gargantua illustrées par gustave Doré.

Manger chimique n'est guère tentant ; ce n'est pas une raison pour s'inventer un âge d'or imaginaire au Pays de Cocagne.


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Croire que l'on mangeait _nécessairement_ mieux avant la production industrielle est d'une grande naïveté. Comme croire que tout le monde avait droit à des produits "du terroir" de première qualité.
> Bin voyons. Jamais de produit pourri. Jamais de produit qui vous rendait malade. Pas besoin de contrôle sanitaire puisque ça fleurait bon "le terroir". Cela devait ressembler à de joyeuses ripailles de Gargantua illustrées par gustave Doré.
> 
> Manger chimique n'est guère tentant ; ce n'est pas une raison pour s'inventer un âge d'or imaginaire au Pays de Cocagne.



Sauf que l'alimentation n'était pas inventé en labo à cette époque ... oui il y a avait des aliments mauvais mais ce n'est pas parce que c'était blindé de produits chimiques, d'hormones, de plastiques ou d'ogm. Bref je voulais juste illustrer que la nouveauté n'est pas forcément positive, et que vouloir tout le temps changer juste pour le principe de changer est parfois contre l'intérêt du client ... intérêt totalement oublié par Apple depuis quelques années.
Dans les années 90/2000, faire la cuisine c'était devenu has-been, maintenant ça revient à la mode et les gens se rendent compte qu'on mange mieux en faisant soit même la cuisine, et en contrôlant ce qu'on met dans ses plats. Alors il me fait bien rire moumou avec son desktop qui est "dépassé" et la solution du tout contrôlé par la pomme ... une bonne poire, quoi !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Janvier 2016)

Dans iOS:

Les fichiers Word s'ouvrent dans l'application Word
Les fichiers excel dans l'application excel, les fichiers vidéos dans vlc ou autre...

Je comprend qu'avoir un Finder pour essayer d'ouvrir un fichier Word avec vlc est tentant, mais au delà de quelques minutes de curiosité, je ne comprend pas ce qu'il y a de bien intéressant là dedans... 

Avec iOS, on a directement le fichier dans la bonn application, et on ne s'embête pas avec dès répertoire et une arborescence qui n'a d'intérêt que sur un desktop...

Personnellement je travaille sur iPad (sauf les retouche photo mais surtout parce que l'écran n'est pas etalonnable). Aucun soucis pour être productif...


----------



## bompi (30 Janvier 2016)

La devise de Larry Wall (créateur de Perl) est "There is More Than One Way to Do it". C'est exactement l'opposé de ce que propose Apple pour qui un seul moteur de rendu n'est autorisé sur iOS, une seule manière d'accéder aux documents n'est possible sur iOS etc.
Or, c'est bien gentil mais tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes besoins en terme d'ergonomie, sans avoir à porter des jugements de valeur sur ces besoins. Et, de surcroît, un même utilisateur peut parfaitement se satisfaire de la méthode d'iOS le plus souvent mais avoir besoin à l'occasion d'un équivalent de Finder pour d'autres occasions.
[sur mes Macs c'est bien pareil : j'utilise des commandes graphiques ou des commandes en mode texte selon ce que j'ai à faire]


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Dans iOS:
> 
> Les fichiers Word s'ouvrent dans l'application Word
> Les fichiers excel dans l'application excel, les fichiers vidéos dans vlc ou autre...
> ...



Ceci est, à mon sens, le parfait contresens d'usage ou d'utilisation d'un matériel informatique.
Les smartphones sont à la base des téléphones, et au rythme des ajouts de fonctions disparates pour les rendre plus attrayants (commercialement s'entend), ils sont devenus carnet d'adresse, carnet de rendez-vous, appareil photo, collection d'album photos, etc … et ils sont devenus tellement puissants qu'on veut les utiliser comme des ordinateurs qu'ils sont d'un point de vue matériel, mais pas d'un point de vue logiciel. D'un point de vue logiciel, ils sont un ramassis de fonctions qui font qu'ils ne sont des téléphones que de plus en plus accessoirement. Mais ils ne rendent pas le service d'un vrai ordinateur.
Les tablettes ont eu beaucoup de mal à être ce qu'elles sont aujourd'hui. Sans l'iPad, qui leur a donné leur lettre de noblesse, elles ne seraient toujours rien. Certaines même sont des téléphones géants, à moins que ces téléphones géants ne soient que des tablettes ! Qui peut le dire diraient Pierre Dac et F. Blanche ? Il est certain que les efforts d'Apple pour que ces tablettes soit un peu plus que des liseuses a conduit à une impasse. Apple a voulu en faire une sorte de terminal détaché d'un ordinateur moins coûteux qu'un ordinateur portable. Du coup, ceux qui devraient utiliser un ordinateur utilise une tablette parce que c'est moins cher. Et la mise sur le marché d'un iPad dit Pro, n'est pas une simplification de l'offre. Tant qu'un iPad sera sous contrôle d'un iOS, il en sera ainsi. iOS a été conçu avec assez de "bonheur" pour les iPhone. Il convient aussi, tel quel, pour les usages de divertissement. Si l'on veut en faire un usage professionnel général, c'est une erreur d'appréciation. On peut en faire un usage professionnel particulier en développant l'application qui va bien. mais vouloir lui faire faire tout et n'importe quoi est une hérésie intellectuelle, car il n'est pas prévu pour cela.
La tentative de Microsoft et de sa Surface n'en ait qu'au début. Il suffit de comparer ses ventes à celles des tablettes en général, et de l'iPad en particulier qui, bien que déclinant, tient encore le haut du pavé. La Surface de MS est ce que pourrait être un iPad muni d'un OS digne de ce nom pour qu'il soit alors un ordinateur, et non plus une tablette. Ce serait une sorte de MacBook. Mais pas encore une Surface de MS. Encore faudrait-il suffisamment de retour d'expérience à propos de cet appareil à cheval entre une tablette et un ordinateur portable. Est-il vraiment supérieur à une tablette du genre iPad, parce que son OS est mieux qu'iOS, ou bien n'est-il pas aussi souple qu'un PC portable d'entrée de gamme pour lequel il semble une alternative crédible.

En a parte : le dock du Mac a en effet changé quelques usages que je fais de mes Mac. En particulier, il me permet de lancer directement les applications. Et je suis toujours très satisfait de trouver les différents fichiers où je veux qu'ils soient, et non pas où l'application, sinon l'OS, veut qu'ils soient. Il y a une grosse différence entre  les fichiers visibles par les applications qui les manipulent et la souplesse dont on dispose lorsque l'activité que l'on pratique à un moment donné fait appel à plusieurs applications, donc à plusieurs types de fichiers. Par exemple, lorsqu'Aperçu n'est pas satisfaisant pour diverses raisons, on peut alors utiliser d'autres lecteurs PDF. Autre exemple : Pages peut ouvrir et écrire des documents Word, tout comme Numbers peut ouvrir et écrire des documents Excel. En contre exemple, Pages du nuage ou d'iOS ne sait pas faire les mêmes documents que Pages d'OS X.

En bref on pourrait débattre beaucoup.
Je pense que la principale raison à ce type de débat n'est pas le produit lui-même, mais la façon dont on veut l'utiliser qui n'est pas en phase avec le besoin. Et cela mériterait peut-être un débat.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2016)

Pour en revenir au sujet, cet après-midi je suis allé à l'Apple Store faire changer le chargeur de mon iPad (dans le cadre du programme de remplacement mis en place par Apple).

J'en ai profité pour tester l'iPad Pro (version sans clavier).

C'est un grand iPad. C'est bien. What else ?


----------



## lineakd (30 Janvier 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Tu travailles avec un fichier client de 300 personnes.
> Pour chaque client, tu as divers documents type, word, excel, pdf, image etc ...


@dragao13, l'app onedrive.


----------



## lineakd (30 Janvier 2016)

@dragao13, pourquoi une daube?


----------



## lineakd (30 Janvier 2016)

@dragao13, c'est bien pour le boulot que tu recherches une application alors quelle importance qu'elle soit payante.
Comment fais tu avec l'app documents readdle avec ces types de fichiers non reconnus par onedrive ou les apps office?


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2016)

@dragao13, comme avec onedrive... Mais comment fais tu pour ajouter, modifier les données de tes fichiers office avec documents readdle?
Mais si tu n'as pas d'abonnement à office, tu es limité avec les apps office donc tu es aussi limité avec dropbox comme tu es avec onedrive, non?
Il existe beaucoup de finders sur ios.


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2016)

@dragao13, alors quel est le problème avec l'app onedrive?  Les apps office permettent l'enregistrement sur l'app onedrive.  C'est même le finder ou l'iCloud drive des apps microsoft.


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2016)

@dragao13, il ne reste plus qu'à la tester une autre fois.


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2016)

@dragao13, la synchronisation du fichier quand tu le crées ou le modifies sur les apps microsoft. Ce qui n'est pas le cas avec documents readdle ou d'autres finders.


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2016)

@dragao13, dommage pour toi. Elle fonctionne correctement sur les même os x ou ios que les tiens. À voir si ce sont les fichiers qui posent problème.


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2016)

@dragao13, il ne reste plus à attendre un amélioration de l'app one drive.
Une autre app qui permet le transfert de fichiers sans wifi directement en usb, c'est goodreader mais elle n'est toujours pas adapté à l'ipad pro (il me semble que c'est pour bientôt).
Et tu pourrais aussi regarder du côté de l'app filebrowser qui est une petite merveille.


----------



## lineakd (31 Janvier 2016)

@dragao13, il est vrai que documents readdle est très bien. Je l'ai utilisé pendant un moment mais ils ont enlevés le logiciel qui permettait le transfert en usb des données. 
Ils le feront par petites touches chaque année comme pour le matériel.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Février 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Un petit exemple bien concret.
> 
> Tu travailles avec un fichier client de 300 personnes.
> Pour chaque client, tu as divers documents type, word, excel, pdf, image etc ...
> ...


À lire tes différentes interventions, il y a une chose dont on ne peut pas douter, c'est que tu aimes affirmer tes vérités, et que tu as l'art de l'auto persuasion ...

Pour répondre à ta question: Ne penses tu pas que c'est cette façon de travailler qui es désuète et dépassee? Que l'outil n'est pas adapté, simplement parce que ce n'est pas la bonne méthode de travail?

C'est sure que se remettre en cause, c'est plus compliqué...

Il te reste 2 option:

-Travailler sur tablette est un plus, auquel cas tu réorganises ta façon de travailler autour de la tablette

-Travailler sur tablette ne vaut pas l'investissement, et tant pis...


Ce que tu voudrais c'est que l'on reste bloquer sur les anciennes méthodes parce que les gens ont leurs habitudes...


----------



## marenostrum (1 Février 2016)

avec autant de clients et de documents, il te faut une solution de gestion professionnelle. comme Apple utilise pour ses boutiques. ils ont des iPad mais avec leur logiciel maison dessus.


----------



## marenostrum (1 Février 2016)

le Finder c'est pareil. tu ne peux pas faire Tout, de manière simple, ergonomique et organisé. pour trouver un truc il faut y chercher, dans plusieurs applications ou dossiers, ou fenêtres. etc.
FileMaker est la clé de tes soucis d'organisation. l'environnement (IOS ou OSX ou autre Windows) n'y change pas grande chose. il te faut solution pro sur mesure.


----------



## lineakd (1 Février 2016)

@dragao13, c'est la multitude de solutions qui est très plaisant sous ios et l'imagination de développeurs.
Tu devrais creuser la solution proposé par @marenostrum sur ce post.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Février 2016)

Puisque c'est cr que tu as décidé, ok... On vient de tous t'expliquer qu'il y a mille façon de faire autrement et plus efficace... Tu expliques que la seule façon de faire bien c'est celle que tu aimerais utiliser mais qui n'est pas adapter à l'iPad...

J'aimerai être capable de me remettre en question comme toi, c'est une qualité l'ouverture d'esprit...


----------



## adixya (2 Février 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Puisque c'est cr que tu as décidé, ok... On vient de tous t'expliquer qu'il y a mille façon de faire autrement et plus efficace... Tu expliques que la seule façon de faire bien c'est celle que tu aimerais utiliser mais qui n'est pas adapter à l'iPad...
> 
> J'aimerai être capable de me remettre en question comme toi, c'est une qualité l'ouverture d'esprit...


Ah parce que toi tu acceptes tellement bien les gens qui pensent différemment de toi, c'est sur tu es bien placé pour donner des leçons...


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2016)

Disons qu'ils ont cédés aux chants des sirènes de la pomme qui leur demande de ne plus maitriser la gestion de leurs fichiers ... et un jour de ne plus rien maitriser du tout je suppose ... 

Mais je te comprends, moi aussi je n'aime pas que la pomme essaye de m’imposer leur façon de travailler, qui est surtout une méthode faite pour maximiser leurs profits, mais plus pour nous faciliter la vie ... 

Mais ce n'est pas grave, qu'Apple continue comme ça, et le leadership de l'iPad sera vraiment terminé (il ne leur resté déjà plus que 16% d'un marché qu'ils ont presque créé) ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Février 2016)

Pourquoi s'énerver? Chacun son avis et les vaches seront bien gardées...

Tu devrais simplement changer de crèmerie si tu n'es pas satisfait... Ca n'es pas bien grave...

Mais je continue de répéter que le jour où iOS se rapproche d'os X, ils vont perdre un paquet de client, moi le premier... 

Alors merci de rester polie s'il te plait...


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2016)

C'est vrai que c'est très vilain de s'énerver et de dire (écrire, poster) des gros mots (ah la la ! quel exemple pour la jeunesse).

Cela étant, il faut bien dire qu'il est un peu fatigant de voir ces oppositions stériles et vaguement idéologiques sur les intérêts supposés d'une organisation par application (iOS, vision en silo, renforcée et justifiée par le _sandboxing_ et justifiée encore davantage par la sécurité en général et le souhait de tout maîtriser du fournisseur (ici : Apple)) ou par système de fichiers (OS X / UNIX / Ouinedoze, avec un Finder ou un équivalent).

Disons qu'il faudrait en finir avec cette idée de "sens de l'histoire", avec les néanderthaliens attachés au Finder et les _homo sapiens sapiens iphoniens_ qui vont les bouffer tout crus parce qu'ils ont compris de quoi l'avenir sera fait. Un chouïa de réflexion et de perspective nous montre que, si le cimetière des expérimentations informatiques se remplit avec le temps, on voit aussi de nombreuses technologies concurrentes (et pour certaines très anciennes) coexister pendant longtemps.

Et il y a de bonnes raisons à cela : les ordinateurs, sous leurs diverses formes, ne sont des fins _en soi_ que pour ceux qui les créent et les vendent et, pour tous les autres, ils ne sont que des outils. Plus vaste est le champ d'application de ces outils, plus vaste est leur capacité d'interaction et plus vaste le besoin en interface.

Donc le clavier continue d'exister, la souris aussi : il faut être particulièrement obtus pour ne pas voir que nombre d'applications pratiques sont plus _efficaces_ avec clavier et une souris sur un ordinateur classique qu'avec la main seule et un clavier virtuel sur un iPad. Inversement, je suppose qu'on trouvera des applications plus efficaces avec celui-ci qu'avec celui-là, notamment dès qu'il s'agit d'être mobile.

Bref : il faut voir les choses sous un aspect pratique, pas théorique. Cela permet d'éviter de s'échauffer bêtement.


PS : Dans le cas de l'iPad Pro, la première chose qui m'est apparue quand je l'ai essayé est l'inadéquation de l'interface figée d'iOS, avec ces icônes rangées sur une grille impossible à paramétrer (nombres d'icônes en largeur et en hauteur, taille d'icelles, disposition libre (comme sur la plupart des lanceurs Android) etc.). Un si grand écran que l'on n'a pas le droit de personnaliser, bof. Ensuite, on se dit que le clavier est bien nul (même pas de loupiotte pour savoir si CapsLock est actif ou non : ça n'a l'air de rien mais on sent un manque de soin dans l'ergonomie) et qu'une souris ne ferait pas de mal (ne serait-ce que pour sélectionner quelque chose à l'écran, je ne connais pas plus précis qu'un système de pointage (souris ou pavé tactile) ; le doigt reste un peu grossier). S'il est utile à d'autres, ce dont je ne doute pas un instant, cet objet m'est inutile et même me paraît incommode tant pour mon activité professionnelle que pour mon usage personnel.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Février 2016)

Je ne débattrai plus qu'avec des gens prêt à débattre sans insulte...les discussion stériles de personnes convaincu d'avoir raison et qui ne cherchent pas à débattre ne m'intéressent pas... A bon entendeur...

Pour le faire plaisir: l'iPad ne sera productif que lorsqu'il aura OS X et un clavier physique (aie on vient de réinventer le macbook).


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pour le faire plaisir: l'iPad ne sera productif que lorsqu'il aura OS X et un clavier physique (aie on vient de réinventer le macbook).



Tu viens de copier la Surface !


----------



## lineakd (5 Février 2016)

@melaure, c'est pour ça qu'elle s'est bien vendue...


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @melaure, c'est pour ça qu'elle s'est bien vendue...


Elle semble se vendre gentiment (mieux que les Lumia…)


----------



## lineakd (5 Février 2016)

@bompi, la rumeur parle que microsoft travaillerait sur une surface phone...


----------



## melaure (5 Février 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @melaure, c'est pour ça qu'elle s'est bien vendue...



Quand tu vois la courbe des ventes ça va bien …  et la réputation du produit est en train de se faire petit à petit … ils partent de loin mais progressent.


----------



## lineakd (6 Février 2016)

@melaure, la réputation... Bien sûr comme celle-ci...


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @bompi, la rumeur parle que microsoft travaillerait sur une surface phone...


Oui. Ce n'est pas trop le débat de ce fil mais je ne vois pas bien ce que cela peut être...

Pour revenir à l'iPad Pro, il me semble que l'appareil peut avoir un intérêt, notamment avec l'adjonction du stylet, mais qu'il souffre d'une inadéquation du système et d'un manque de souplesse pour la connectique au sens large : pas seulement les ports disponibles mais l'interconnexion avec le monde extérieur.
Si on veut qu'il soit polyvalent, il faut supprimer des limitations. Passons (momentanément) sur la totale fermeture du système (_root_ inaccessible) ; je ne peux par contre pas envisager un outil professionnel sans avoir un libre accès aux données et à la nature de ces données.
C'est sans doute lié à ma façon de travailler et à mon état d'esprit mais il m'est tout à fait impossible de ne travailler qu'en bijection application <--> type d'objet. Certes iOS 8 a apporté la capacité d'utiliser depuis une application AA les données stockées dans l'application BB mais on est encore très contraint.
De la même manière, envisager Internet avec un seul moteur de rendu (WebKit) est une aberration qui renouvelle les errements de MS/IE et me paraît rédhibitoire.
Disons que je trouve que les limitations d'iOS sur un iPhone agaçantes mais tolérables (?). Mais sur un iPad et, pis encore, supposé professionnel donc polyvalent, cela me rend l'appareil totalement hors sujet (_irrelevant_ en anglais me paraît assez approprié).
Ce sera donc sans moi.

L'essentiel, pour Apple, est qu'il y ait suffisamment de personnes convaincues du contraire. 
(Apple ne cherche pas et n'a jamais cherché à atteindre 100% du marché).


----------



## lineakd (6 Février 2016)

@bompi, est-ce que tous les outils de travail sont-ils polyvalent?
Il existe de apps ou tes données sont accessibles de n'importe où.


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @bompi, est-ce que tous les outils de travail sont-ils polyvalent?
> Il existe de apps ou tes données sont accessibles de n'importe où.


Là, il faudrait que tu prennes le temps de formuler correctement tes phrases parce que c’est un peu difficile à interpréter.


----------



## lineakd (6 Février 2016)

@bompi, oops...


----------



## Ziell (23 Mars 2016)

Comme beaucoup je suis assez embêté par l'annonce de ce nouvel iPad « Pro ».
Ayant un usage assez intensif de mon MBP Retina, j'ai plutôt un usage loisir (et assez rare ces derniers temps) de mon iPad.
J'ai actuellement un iPad 4 Retina de 2012 qui a fait son temps car il est lent dans l'ensemble, et sa capacité de 16 Go trop faible —je suis souvent en train de faire du ménage dessus (mais 32 Go seraient largement suffisants).
Je l'utilise pour surfer occasionnellement, lire des bédés, regarder Youtube, parfois dessiner sur Paper avec mon stylet Bamboo Stylus (Wacom), et occasionnellement jouer (X-Com et Fallout Shelter n'étaient pas toujours très fluides ni très réactifs sur mon iPad 4 Retina).

Je voulais le mettre à jour depuis un an et ne voulais pas prendre l'iPad Air 2 qui avait « déjà » un an, donc j'attendais un iPad Air 2. Sauf que la note pour le Pro 9,7" de 64 Go me semble vraiment trop salée... Je travaille en indépendant donc je le passerai en charge, et son coût >500 € HT fait que je serais obligé de l'amortir sur 3 ans, tandis que le Air 2 passe en petite charge.

Ce qui m'attire chez le Pro :
- les 4 speakers
- l'écran anti-reflets
- à priori en l'achetant je suis tranquille pour 3-4 ans

Ce qui m'attire sur le Air 2 :
- quitte à acheter du « vieux » matos, ça ne me gêne pas de le prendre sur le Refurb, ce qui ferait une note de 383 € HT pour le Air 2 de 64 Go contre 568 € HT pour un Pro 9,7" de... 32 Go ! Sans compter la smart cover derrière, +40/50 €...
- ça fera quand même un sacré boost de performance depuis mon iPad 4 j'imagine (sûrement plus qu'en passant d'un Air 2 à un Pro, qui ne doivent présenter à ce jour aucune différence à l'usage aujourd'hui)

Me voilà bien partagé, quand j'achète du nouveau matos (tous les 3-4 ans) j'aime prendre ce qui est au top, mais pour une différence de 220 € et une intégration à mes charges moins immédiate ce n'est pas négligeable.
Je ne pense pas acheter cette arnaque d'Apple Pen et le Smart Keyboard ne m'intéresse pas, donc autant dire que je ne rentabiliserais pas le Smart connector en prenant un Pro.

J'en profite pour poser deux petites questions :

Savez-vous si les speakers du Air 2 sont les mêmes que ceux de l'iPad 4 Retina (qui sont terriblement faibles même au volume max) ?
La Smart Cover de l'iPad 4 Retina est-elle compatible avec les iPad Air 2 ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Mars 2016)

A priori tu as déjà décidé... Mais c'est dommage quand on peut me passer en frais de ne pas acheter le dernier...

Quand à cette "arnaque" d'Apple pencil, c'est loin d'être l'avis de tous...


----------



## lineakd (23 Mars 2016)

@Moumou92, vas tu prendre le 256 go ou attendre la fin de l'année?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Mars 2016)

J'hésite encore entre le grand et le petit... Je suis dans la période d'hésitation...


----------



## lineakd (24 Mars 2016)

@Moumou92, je vais surement me prendre le 128 en 9,7", ne pouvant plus avoir le 64 qui me convenait bien.
Le 12,9" m'irait bien mais je vais attendre la 2ème ou la 3ème version.
Et qu'est ce qui te fait hésiter?


----------



## Ardienn (24 Mars 2016)

Je peux comprendre qu'on veuille changer si on a un ipad ancien. Mais moi qui ait un air 2, si je fais le tour des nouveautés, je ne change pas. (Les HP ne me servent pas, suis au casque ; même design ; un peu plus lourd ; pas besoin de clavier ; même écran. Reste le truetone qui a l'air sympa et le pencil) 
De là à payer 975 euros (en 128 + pencil), il y a un pas que je ne franchirai pas. Même en revendant le mien, faudrait allonger 500e. Pas donné, les nouveaux, n'empêche.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Mars 2016)

lineakd a dit:


> @Moumou92, je vais surement me prendre le 128 en 9,7", ne pouvant plus avoir le 64 qui me convenait bien.
> Le 12,9" m'irait bien mais je vais attendre la 2ème ou la 3ème version.
> Et qu'est ce qui te fait hésiter?



Je possède un iPad Air première génération 128go que j'utilise comme un ordinateur... Je suis en désaccord total avec les gens qui déclarent qu'ios n'est pas à la hauteur...

Avec ce type d'utilisation, j'ai fini par me convaincre qu'un grand ecran de 12,9" serait bien plus confortable (la bureautique, les vidéos, le surf internet, la prise de note...).

Donc pour moi le sujet était réglé : iPad Pro 12", 256Go (gloups le prix...)

Mais sur l'iPad pro 9,7", l'étalonnage automatique de la colorimétrie me fait de l'œil: étant photographe, le seul usage interdit sur l'iPad est la retouche de les fichiers raw... Attention, il est bien assez puissant, je derush régulièrement déçu sur lightroom, prépare mes recadrages, réalisé mon classement... Mais l'écran non etalonnable est un gros point faible qui interdit son usage pour la colorimétrie... Barrière qui pourrait presque sauter avec l'iPad pro 9,7"...

Je me contrefiche de la "qualité" photo (je shoote avec du materiel pro canon uniquement, la qualité photo iPad iPhone est vrai affreuse en comparaison).

Donc je voudrais l'écran 12,9 pouce avec l'étalonnage du 9,7"... D'où mon hesitation...


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je possède un iPad Air première génération 128go que j'utilise comme un ordinateur... *Je suis en désaccord total avec les gens qui déclarent qu'ios n'est pas à la hauteur*...
> <...>


C'est bien là qu'on voit la variété des besoins et des réponses : l'iPad répond à tes besoins professionnels ; il ne répond pas aux miens, ni même à mes besoins côté personnel, qui ne sont pas si éloignés des professionnels, puisque je passe une partie de mon temps libre à installer/écrire/compiler des programmes, jouer avec des systèmes, des applications etc.
Même en mettant de côté l'aspect informatique _stricto sensu_, dans son utilisation même iOS ne peut pas me satisfaire tant que le multi-fenêtrage n'est pas disponible, que seul le WebKit est autorisé pour la navigation Web (une totale aberration, de mon point de vue), que sur certains services il n'est pas possible de passer outre les applications natives etc.

L'iPad [Pro] répondra donc à beaucoup de besoins mais pas à _tous_.


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2016)

Oui enfin il y a des professionnels qui n'utilisent que TestEdit comme appli, alors c'est une notion parfois simpliste 

Perso en tant que pro de l'info, je ne peux pas utiliser un truc sans navigateur de fichiers et sans accès au système. Ca me donne des boutons rien que d'y penser ... 

En ce qui me concerne, iOS ne peut être qu'un simple instrument de consommation de contenu, et pour ça il est bien fait. J'en prendrais un pour des petits jeux éducatifs, mettre des dessins animé pour ma fille, ou jouer, mais si je veux un produit Pro, je ne vois (pour l'instant) sur le marché que la Surface Pro ... coté Androïd je ne sais pas si on un véritable équivalent à la Surface ...


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> <...>
> Perso en tant que pro de l'info, je ne peux pas utiliser un truc sans navigateur de fichiers et sans accès au système. Ca me donne des boutons rien que d'y penser ...
> <...>


Sans parler des boutons, c'est surtout impossible !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Mars 2016)

Je viens de commander un iPad Pro 12,9" 256 Go... J'ai hâte qu'il arrive...

J'ai beaucoup hesite, mais avec 2 enfants en bas âges, dont un quî a fini par faire tomber mon iPad Air dans les escaliers, j'ai pris un Apple care... Je suis le premier à dire que c'est une arnaque, mais à ce prix là je n'ai pas envie de jouer avec mon iPad...

Je n'ai plus qu'a attendre le facteur dans une grosse semaine (il semble que le modèle 256 Go ne soit pas encore dispo...).


----------



## Guitardtek (28 Mars 2016)

Personnellement, je possède un iPad air 2 que j'ai acheté peu avant la Keynote sur les iPhone 6s et j'en suis satisfait. Avant je possédais un MacBook pro (mid 2012) et le problème de l'autonomie me faisait prendre mes cours sur mon iPad couplé à un clavier Logitech. 
Mais depuis que je troqué mon MacBook pro contre un MacBook air (début 2015) et que je vois son autonomie couplé à la vitesse du SSD, je ne sers plus de mon iPad que pour présenter un exposé, ou alors pour consulté des pages web.. Son utilisation s'en retrouve restreint et je trouve ça bien dommage...

Le manque de connectique s'en fait grandement sentir, et je pense que c'est un des points faibles des iPad Pro, couplé au faite que son OS soit iOS et non pas OS X et que pour quelqu'un qui veut l'utiliser avec l'Apple Pencil se retrouvera vite restreint à cause du manque d'application. Je reverrai d'un Trackpad sur iPad (I have a dream^^) mais bon je ne pense pas que ce soit dans les souhaits d'Apple.


----------



## woulf (28 Mars 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Perso en tant que pro de l'info, je ne peux pas utiliser un truc sans navigateur de fichiers et sans accès au système. Ca me donne des boutons rien que d'y penser ...
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, iOS ne peut être qu'un simple instrument de consommation de contenu, et pour ça il est bien fait. J'en prendrais un pour des petits jeux éducatifs, mettre des dessins animé pour ma fille, ou jouer, mais si je veux un produit Pro, je ne vois (pour l'instant) sur le marché que la Surface Pro ... coté Androïd je ne sais pas si on un véritable équivalent à la Surface ...



Et oui, c'est aussi pour moi le principal souci... Développer un site sous Wordpress avec un iPad pro, sans façon. Ne serait-ce que pour installer ses plugins, balancer des bibliothèques de média à la volée, je sens déjà aussi les boutons pointer le bout de leur nez. Des trucs si évidents sous Mac OS X, un petit glisser/déposer et c'est plié.
Sans parler de Scrivener 2 qui joue l'arlésienne depuis plusieurs années et dont le développement, lorsqu'il aboutira, ne donnera pas un produit avec toutes les fonctions de la version desktop. Ni des softs de chronologie comme Aeon Timeline.
Comme toi, Melaure, la surface pro me fait de l'oeil et pas qu'un peu. Sauf qu'en vérité, je n'en ai pas besoin 
L'ipad air 2 me sert à vérifier facilement mes pages en mode responsive mais je ne me vois pas n'avoir qu'un iPad, fut-il pro pour satisfaire à tous mes besoins.

Un iPad pro avec OS X, là, je sors la Visa de suite


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2016)

woulf a dit:


> Et oui, c'est aussi pour moi le principal souci... Développer un site sous Wordpress avec un iPad pro, sans façon. Ne serait-ce que pour installer ses plugins, balancer des bibliothèques de média à la volée, je sens déjà aussi les boutons pointer le bout de leur nez. Des trucs si évidents sous Mac OS X, un petit glisser/déposer et c'est plié.



Je gère entièrement mon site wordpress depuis mon iPad Air sans aucun soucis... Les modules peuvent être récupérer avec le module de gestion de téléchargement de goodreader, upload et en ftp avec le même soft... Safari permet d'utiliser l'interface de gestion, d'aller bidouiller les template.... Je ne suis pas un pro de l'informatique, je reste dans une gestion assez "basique" de mon site même si je suis pas mal rentre dans le code notamment pour le templates...

Un simple éditeur de texte peut être utiliser pour éditer le code plus en profondeur...

Je ne comprend pas la difficulté... Ça fonctionne de la même façon qu'avec un ordinateur pour le coup... Il faut juste savoir l'utiliser...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Pareil ... Je ne pars en déplacement qu'avec l'iPad désormais ... Il est largement suffisant pour les tâches en déplacement.


Je n'utilise plus mon iMac que pour les retouches photos... Si je pouvais étalonner l'écran de l'iPad, je crois que l'iMac finirai sur i occasion...


----------



## lineakd (30 Mars 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Pareil ... Je ne pars en déplacement qu'avec l'iPad désormais ... Il est largement suffisant pour les tâches en déplacement.



@dragao13, comment ce fait ce... Es tu parti en formation d'ios ou la surface a-t-elle bugué (surement un coup de locky)? 
J'ai dû louper un épisode!!!


----------



## izoong (11 Avril 2016)

Design de site wordpress, codage, illustration. Je n'utilise plus mon powerbook qu'accessoirement pour des taches précises. Comme le calibrage de fichier image pour la quadri... Mais pour tout le reste, je préfère largement l'iPad pro. Je dirais même que son écran serait format 15" ce ne serait pas plus mal. Bref conquis. Mais j'ai conscience que je dois faire partie d'une minorité qui n'hésite pas à changer ses habitudes pour un appareil pour qui d'autre passeront simplement leur chemin.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2016)

J'ai le même avis: pour peu que l'on sache s'adapter, l'iPad pro 12,9" est un ordinateur avec lequel j'en fait presque autant que mon Mac, à la retouche photo prêt (et pas à cause de la puissance ou de l'interface tactile, mais l'absence de possibilité d'étalonner l'écran). À part ca, il sait tout faire...


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Mai 2016)

Il sait tout faire, faut pas exagérer non plus. iOS, par l'absence de Finder complique quand même beaucoup les processus qui font appel à l'utilisation de beaucoup de fichiers, pour les incorporer dans un document par exemple.
On peut contourner cette limitation en utilisant des outils comme pdf expert, mais ça reste du dépannage pour des utilisations simples et ponctuelles.
La coopération entre les applications reste très limitée : pas possible de faire corriger un document Word par Antidote, par exemple. C'est rédhibitoire pour moi.
Et on peut trouver des tas d'autres limitations, toutes liées à iOS.


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2016)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il sait tout faire, faut pas exagérer non plus. iOS, par l'absence de Finder complique quand même beaucoup les processus qui font appel à l'utilisation de beaucoup de fichiers, pour les incorporer dans un document par exemple.
> On peut contourner cette limitation en utilisant des outils comme pdf expert, mais ça reste du dépannage pour des utilisations simples et ponctuelles.
> La coopération entre les applications reste très limitée : pas possible de faire corriger un document Word par Antidote, par exemple. C'est rédhibitoire pour moi.
> Et on peut trouver des tas d'autres limitations, toutes liées à iOS.


On va te traiter de vieux grincheux qui ne sait pas s'adapter à la terrible modernité de l'appareil... 

De fait, même en admettant (et je suis bien gentil) que iOS permette d'effectuer 80% des actions usuelles d'un ordinateur, il reste les 20% qu'il est totalement incapable d'autoriser _simplement_. Cet OS, comme Android, d'ailleurs, est, disons "moniste" : tout revient à _une_ application isolée, qui doit permettre de résoudre la question posée (créer une infographie, pondre un document, faire du bruit (enfin, de la musique) etc.) Apple a certes consenti à créer des ponts entre applications, ce qui les rend un peu moins isolées, mais à peine. Et, de surcroît, on ne peut avoir qu'une application _vraiment _accessible à un instant _t_ [la tentative pathétique de double fenêtrage du système actuel est suffisamment risible pour éviter de s'étendre sur ce point].

L'ennui est que, parfois (et, dans mon cas personnel, souvent), on travaille sur un thème pour lequel on dispose de multiples éléments hétérogènes. Donc on doit passer aisément d'une application à une autre, échanger des bouts de données, consolider là, reconstruire ici etc. Pour l'instant, seuls les systèmes des ordinateurs classiques le permettent, qui sont tous plus ou moins sur le même modèle (Windows, OS X, UN*X/X11, mais aussi les perdus en route comme OS/2, BeOS, QNX etc.) avec un système de fenêtrage souple, un presse-papier polyvalent et un mode multi-applicatif de base (même si, pour se compliquer la vie, on peut _aussi_ passer OS X en mode mono-applicatif : le truc qu'on essaye une fois et que l'on fuit comme la peste ensuite).

Nul doute qu'un jour ils veuillent bien l'admettre et qu'ils trouvent les raccourcis digitaux (au sens de doigt, pas de numérique ) permettant l'équivalent d'un Ctrl-Tab -- ou Cmd-Tab ou Alt-Tab. Après tout, ils viennent de (re)découvrir qu'un stylet n'est pas complètement idiot, donc de revenir sur le dogme de l'infaillibilité jobsienne (le pape de l'informatique...) : on peut y croire.

Cela étant, comme Apple s'intéresse en général plus aux 80% qu'aux 20% restants, il n'est pas si sûr qu'ils bougent. Les paris sont ouverts.


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Mai 2016)

dragao13 a dit:


> Oulah ... faites gaffe les gars, vous vous aventurez en terrain dangereux !
> 
> Affirmer que ce qu'on peut faire avec iOS est limité par rapport à OS X peut déclencher la foudre des malades de l' iPad !!!
> 
> Ça reste surtout un OS conçu pour l' iPhone et  est du genre têtu donc vivons avec les limitations !



Pour l'utiliser quotidiennement (et il me rend d'énormes services), il me paraît assez évident que la principale (la seule ?) limitation de l'iPad Pro, c'est iOS 9...
A l'inverse, quand je prends le contrôle à distance d'une machine sous OS X et encore plus sous Windows, je vois bien que c'est encore moins la solution. Quoique Parallel avec Parallel Access a trouvé une très bonne approche à creuser.
J'attends donc beaucoup d'iOS 10, mais, pour le coup, on a aucune rumeur, là.


----------



## EynErgy (16 Juin 2016)

iOS 10 vas enfin debrider certains manques de cet iPad.
1) un pasteboard est dispo, il permet le copier coler entre device et surtout entre apps.
2) le traitement des fichier RAW pour la photo. A savoir qu'il est deja possible de calibrer l'ecran mais App par App et pas en global.

Bien entendu il reste a attendre que les developeurs implementent ces changement. Ce qui sera deja mon cas pour mes projets en cours


----------

